# highland and island ladies general daily chat part 1



## bubblicous

welcome to your new home ladies


----------



## bubblicous

welcome to your new home happy chatting ladies 


I thought about starting a wee list of bumps and babies if you want to leave me your details i will pop you on


----------



## bubblicous

myla - thats great you have decided on a clinic for next tx and sending you lots and lots of        you never know you may get a natural bfp 

nessie - how are you getting on with your tx honey sending you buckets of


----------



## bubblicous

bethliz - how has your bp been now and how are you getting on you enjoying your maternity leave 


anya - so sorry to hear about your other in law     glad the colic calm is working for your gorgeous girl 


afm - both R and i are loaded with the cold    not so good i have my 6 week postnatal check tomorrow i cannot believe my baby boy is 6 weeks on Wednesday, hes starting to loose some of his new baby characteristics
his cry isnt sounding so new babyish now and hes getting so strong and even more alert than what he was today he took great interest in his baby gym whereas before he wasnt bothered by it  


sending you all hugs


----------



## Bethliz

Bubblicious - Sorry to hear you and Ruaridh are full of the cold, hopefully it will quickly blow over  for both of you  Stay cosy and warm.  It must be amazing to think that it was only six weeks ago you gave birth to Ruaridh and already you are beginning to see lots of changes.  It sounds like he is just a wee star!  

Anya -  Hope colic calm is still working its magic  and little Alisha is quickly becoming a happy go lucky baby without a care in the 
world  

AFM  - Have an antinatal checkup yesterday.  The midwife seems to think both babies are head down at the moment!  It will be interesting to see if she is right when I have my scan tomorrow, as twin 2 has been lying in a transverse position for the whole of my pregnancy so far!  Two weeks ago my scan showed baby 1 was breach.  I did feel a lot of movement one evening last week so you never know.  My BP was a little high when I 1st arrived but settled when the midwife checked again about 15 minutes later.  My swelling has gone down significantly since I stopped work, probably because I'm not on my feet so much, only my right ankle is still swollen so I am much more comfortable.  The only concern is one of my blood test results is still showing quite a high level of lipids, but only to the extent where they feel they need to monitor it closely at the moment.  I'm not really sure what problems i may incur if this continues so I intend to speak to the consultant about it tomorrow to find out more.  I joked with the midwife yesterday that these two little ones are going to be very well behaved and stay exactly where they are for the next two weeks so I can relax at home and enjoy 
Wimboldon   I am a huge tennis fan and it is great I am not working so I can sit down in the afternoons and enjoy.  The only problem is I still wake up most nights around 3am and am usually awake for about 1-11/2 housr so find at around 2pm in the afternoon I fall asleep for a while.  It is usually only for about 1/2hour but today I think I must have slept for at least an hour and a half,  Missed most of the Federer game!  

Can I ask you for some advice Anya?  Is there any literature anywhere about what you should take into hospital at Raigmore for the babies?  I know I definatly need clothes and nappies but I'm not sure about blankets and milk formula etc.  I hope to breast feed but obviously feel I need to be prepared in case of any problems.  Any help on this will be very much appreciated.  Must go, hope to hear from you soon.

Liz
xx

PS - Bublicious - I don't have an exact date but I hope/expect the delivery of the twins to be sometime during the 1st week of August.  I'll keep you posted!


----------



## Bethliz

Hi 

Myla - Good to hear you are planning ahead.  Good luck with the au natural appoach.  You never know a natural BFP may not be too far away, especially as DS1 was conceived this way.    

Michelle - Any time you fancy a coffee and a natter just give me a call.   I am definatly getting used to being a lady of leisure!!   I have one request though, we don't have our coffee in Morrisons, I had a bacon roll and a drink there yesterday, I had a small problem though, because the seats are fixed to the ground and don't move, there was genuinly not all that much room for myself and my 
bump  

Liz
xx


----------



## bubblicous

ok change of plans   


as we are such a small thread im going to pop us all back on together 


bubs xxx


----------



## Bethliz

Good plan Bubs!!!!!!!!

Liz
xx


----------



## bubblicous

bethliz - did your local hospital not give you a list of things you will need with you for hospital here we got a list for the hospital here and also a list for aberdeen incase we had to go there i would have thought it would have been the same with you   
good luck for tomorrow glad you bp is okish and i hope your bloods settle i also have my fingers crossed that your lovely babies stay put for you to enjoy Wimbledon    


afm - well im hoping the worst of our cold is over though still feeling rubbish.  I had my 6 week postnatal check today which went well ( i cant  believe tomorrow my gorgeous boy is 6 weeks old) i have a scan on friday to check my retained products but i think they have passed as i had a heavy bleed last thu fri and passed a few clots then since my bleeding has really started to tail off so fingers crossed
I was also at our breastfeeding support group today i really enjoy going to it the girls are all so lovely 
Ruaridh is smiling alot now he has been smiling since almost 4 weeks (which was early but they were deffinate social smiles) but the past few days hes been really smiley in the morning and just grins all the time and of course melts my heart


well i best go my little man is lying here next to me in bed so content but hes getting sleepy so need to pop him in his crib


ive attached a wee pic of my smiley boy hope you dont mind


----------



## anyamac

Awh Bubs
He is gorgeous. I really struggle to take a pic of Alisha smiling. I'm either too early or too late lol. 

Liz, I've pm'd u the info. 

Thanks everybody for the thoughts and kind words re Hughie's Mum.

X


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone,

One thing is for sure, I much prefer midwife appointments to consultant appointments!  They are just scary!  Baby 1 is still breech   so c-section beginning to look more likely although still not a gaurantee!  BP was highish (I'm sure I am beginning to suffer from white coat syndrome!) , no protien detected and they were happy that my swelling was significantly down.  However, they are still a bit concerned that twin 2 is a little on the small side, this has been the case since day 1 of pregnancy and the twins are non-identical so I can't help feeling they are being a little over cautious, but I know it is better to be safe than sorry!  He/she is still growing and still on the graph within the normal range so that must be a good sign!  They still feel it is important to monitor my BP closely, they feel they need to keep an eye on the amount of amniotic fluid around twin 2 as it is a lot lower than twin 1, it is currently at 36, they will get concerned if it goes below 20, I think they will ask me to pee every time I have a check up so they can check for protien, it was clear today and has been on every occasion apart from twice, where only very low levels have been detected, but because of the minor problem with my kidneys being shown up in my blood test results they say leakage of protien could become more frequent or substantial and they need to watch out for that.  The last thing they are going to check regularly is if they blood is continuing to flow easily round the babies organs. I have to attend the clinic each time there is a consultant present but the next one isn't for 3 weeks! PHEW!!!!!!!!!!

To cut a long story short I now have to

Have BP/pee checked twice a week
Have a blood test once a week
Have a scan once a week

If BP goes above 140/100 on 3 seperate occasions they will deliver immediiatly (I am quite hopeful that won't happen as it bottom numbr has never been above 90)

If fluid goes below 20 they will deliver immediatly

If growth of twin 2 becomes slower they will deliver immediatly

If protein is present and above level 2 they will deliver immediatly

If blood flow appears difficult they will deliver immediatly

If none of the above happens they will deliver electively ( I think that means by c-section but I'm not sure?)  in week 37 (Last week in July 4 1/2 weeks from now!!!!  (original plan had been week 38 so its only one week earlier!)

As you can imagine I left the hospital a little shell shocked, it was a lot to take in!!!!!

Sorry I think I've rabbited on just a little to much tonight!

Bubblicious - Little Ruaridh is such a cutie, what a georgeous smile.  Glad 6 week check up went well and everything seems to be settling down

Anya -Thank you so much for your PM it is so helpful.  I haven't received any info from midwives about what to take to hospital so I have very much been playing a guessing game!  

Michelle - Hope you aren't getting too many side effects from prostap.  

Myla - Hope you are enjoying being back home

Take care everyone

Liz
xx


----------



## Myla

Don't blame you for feeling overwhelmed Liz! But at least they seem to be on the ball! So do you have to go to Inverness every week now for a scan? 


Not much to report about me, still working my way through all the stuff that got neglected when we were away. Harley settling in more slowly than we hoped and she's quite nervous around DS, which is an issue as there is no way you can stop a toddler moving around the house. Ordered one of those pheromone collars that is supposed to calm dogs, hopefully that will help.


Should get in touch with Nuffield re a consultation, but stalling as I feel like I need a break from organising (anything, not just IVF). 


Mx


----------



## bubblicous

myla - i know what you mean i deffo need a break from organising and sorting thing out ive been so stressed these past few weeks all non baby related good luck with nuffield hope you get your appointment sorted soon 


liz - wow that really was alot to take in fingers crossed you make it through the next 4 weeks with your babies where they are its really going to fly in for you now 


afm - well nothing much happening here decided today when were going home for a visit so 2 weeks tomorrow i will be heading home and all our friends and family will get to meet our smiley boy i cant wait 
schools stop on friday for 8 weeks so trying to think on things to keep the girls occupied 


hugs to everyone


----------



## Bethliz

Hi all

I was in the middle of writing a long post this morning when my mum phoned, she asked me to look something up on the internet and of course the inevatable happened, I rushed to do it without saving the post first and lost it   Totally my on fault on this occasion so I can't really complain  !!!!!

Bubblicious - Great to hear you have planned a trip home.  All your friends and family will get to see and spend time with Ruaridh   He is going to be one spoiled little boy for a few days at least!!!!   I can't believe the girls have 8 weeks Summer holidays!!!!!  We never get that long.  Every 4th year we get 7 weeks instead of 6 but we have never had 8!!!!!  Good luck with planning activities and days out etc

Myla - I'm not surprised you want a bit of a break before contacting the Nuffield, I think it will probably do you good, allow all your hormones to return to normal and you will feel more mentally strong to deal with tx once you have had a rest.  I didn't realise Harley was a new dog.  I just thought you were picking her up from kennels after having been away and were really glad to see her.  I wouldn't worry too much, I suppose a settling in period was inevatable, I think it is likely that before long DS and Harley will be the best of 
friends  

Hi Michelle & Anya - Hope you have both had a nice day

AFM - I have had a nice quiet day and I feel much calmer and more relaxed.   I am genuinly feeling fine so am fairly hopeful we will get to week 37 and as I said yesterday that is only 1 week earlier than originally planned.  The good news is my next hospital appointment is not until Tuesday so at least I can look forward to a restful weekend and we will reach week 33 on Saturday.  Thankfully all my appointments will be in Fort and I don't have to go to Inverness.  I got a phone call on Tuesday to say our pram is finally in, so DH is going down to collect it and the car seats on Saturday, can't wait to see it!  hope I get a better nights sleep tonight.  I was so uncomfortable last night  and I had too much info flying around in my head.  Eventually did drop off though and I had rather a long lie this morning!

Night all
Liz


----------



## anyamac

Myla, good luck with Nuffield. All is crossed for you. HopefullybGarleybwill settle in soon.
You can also buy plug ins with the pheromones. We got one for our dogs for the fireworks and when they were younger as they were getting distressed when left home alone. 
Didn't help ours much, but maybe the collar will work for you.

Liz, omg do much news from you. Don't worry too much about the section. It's totally painless. Even days after I wasn't sore. Was really worried about the epidural but couldn't feel a thing and had a lovely nurse holding my hand. Hubby got to wear a nice pink gown lol and was at my side once they had prepared me. 
The whole set up is very much like "one born".

They talk you through every step if the way and even tell you what you might feel. 
It was over before you knew it.
It's such a lovely feeling hearing your little one scream and holding it/ them in your arms for the first time. 

Watch out for the big light above the table though, as you can catch a reflection of your innards. Just concentrate on hubby or the green curtain if you're squeamish.

So excited for you. Not long and you'll be holding your babies and your life will change forever.


Bubs, really jell you're getting to go home. Really missing my lot. Especially after Hughie's mum passing away. Waiting for Alisha's passport....
Hoping to maybe go to Germany end if August or sometime in September. 
Need to convince hubby first lol.

Bit daunting the thought of flying with such a young baby. Especially as we'd have to change flights in Glasgow and Manchester. I'm sure we'll deal with it at the time.

How is the breast feeding going?


Michelle, how are you?

Alisha been up since four. She fed non stop all day yesterday. Boobs were a bit tender this morning. She woke up crying with a sore tummy/ struggling to poo. Sods law she fired out a poo-nami as I opened the nappy.
She's been feeding since. Hoping to get back to bed before hubby has to get up.
Maybe she's going through a growth spurt. She hasn't been measured or weighed in over 2 weeks as health visitor cancelled on Tuesday. 

Tue afternoon she had her first play date with the wee boy across the road. He's only 5 weeks but much bigger than her. Also an IVF baby.  She fed and slept through most if it lol.

Hugs 
X


----------



## Myla

Hi everybody


Hope the passport arrives soon Anya - we are still laughing at the photo in DS's passport. It was taken when he was a month old and it must be the angle we took it but he looks like we blew him up with a bicycle pump!    We had our first flight with him when he was 7 months but I've heard from others that it can actually be easier when they are younger. We never had a problem thought - Corwin now is awake for take off and landing and just sleeps during the middle part of the trip. And he loves airports, so much to see!


Hope you are continuing to rest Liz! Pram arrivals are always very exciting. I put a lot of research into getting ours and DH was really not into it, but as soon as it arrived he could not stop trying out all the leavers and buttons and it became a boy's toy very quickly.


Got a cold, just when we would have had friends visiting for the weekend. They have a girl C's age and a baby of 10 weeks so had to tell them we have to at least postpone if not cancel altogether   . They are up on holiday near Gairloch, and live in Bristol, so what a shame if we missed them because of a stupid cold. 


Still way behind with catch-up admin, still need to do tax credits renewal, which has been sitting there for more than a month, but just can't get my act together   


On the fertility front just peeing on my CBFM sticks every morning, which combined with having to take the dog for a pee has turned out to be a bit of challenge (not a morning person!)   


Mx


----------



## anyamac

Oh Myla
That's a lot of pee you have to deal with in the mornings lol. 
I'm quite lucky, just open the door and let my 3 out in to the front garden. Just do poop patrol later once I'm dressed lol.

Alisha's pass photos were horrendous as well. She had a massive double chin on the first on and looked really glakit (sorry Alisha lol). Hubby made me go back the following day to have new ones done. Don't know why they don't let you lie the baby down for it, but gad to hold her up infront of a door. 
Three attempts later we got a fairly decent one.

You would have laughed at her second attempt as the guy caught her just as she was about to cry. Her bottom lip is out and she looks so sad. Just melted your heart.

Shame you might have to cancel your friends. Funny I also have friends in Bristol who go to Gairloch regularly lol. They work for WDCS.

X


----------



## Myla

Yes just letting her out is the idea when she's a bit more settled, definitely once it's pitch dark in the morning. I'm not planning to stumble around with a head torch   


We did the passport photos ourselves and I remember he was actually lying on his back. There is a service on the internet where you can submit the photos you took and they will check them to make sure they are compatible for passport, crop them and then send you the prints in the right format and on the right paper. 


Mx


----------



## anyamac

Wow wish I had known about that before lol.
X


----------



## Myla

yes it quite useful when you live in the sticks like we do. My SIL had hers down by the local stand-in 'photographer' (or that's what he calls himself) and had them twice sent back from the passport office. I looked up the link and it's called https://www.paspic.com/tinytotsaway/index.php

Mx

/links


----------



## Bethliz

Good Morning Everyone,

Just a quick hello from me to say I hope you have all had a nice weekend and i hope the week ahead brings happy days to you all.

Bubblicious - Hope the girls enjoy the 1st week of their summer hols.  With a bit of luck the weather will be kind to them and they can spend lots of time outside.    to you and Ruaridh

Myla - Hope Harley is a little more settled and you are managing to catch up with the dreaded paperwork!

Anya - Hope Alisha's colic has settled again.  I had a wee chuckle to myself on Saturday afternoon.  My DH was exactly the same as yours.  Although he came to see the pram when we ordered it it was me who had done all the research beforehand.  However, he got back from stirling, had a quick cup of tea and then imediatly started delving into the numerous boxes he had taken home to find out what was in them and couldn't wait to start putting them all together.  I hardly did a thing, just sat back and watched.  It definatly became a boys toy very quickly!!!!!  

AFM - As I have said above we now have our pram and car seats and they are just georgeous   I think the car seats have made the whole experience  feel  more real than anything else.  I keep looking at them and thinking to myself there are going to be two little babies sitting in them in a few weeks time!!!!!!!!!!!!  I have finally had a letter inviting me to antinatal classes, the 1st class is a week tomorrow.  Lets hope all goes well and I manage to attend all 3 before they decide to deliver the twins!!  My next hospital appointment is tomorrow.  I am having an antinatal checkup with my own midwife (1st time i will have seen her since I was admitted to Raigmore) and then a quick scan to check the level of amniotic fludic and how easily the blood is flowing round the babies organs.   that everything will be fine.  Plan to just potter around today and watch the tennis in the afternoon.

Have a nice day everyone

Liz
xx


----------



## Myla

Glad you have the kit sorted Liz   


Had our visitors this weekend and it was very nice. weather wasn't though which was a shame.


Still on 'low' fertility on the Clearblue Fertility Monitor, although it's already day 12. I know I didn't want to get wound up about trying naturally but maybe this is just my nature   


Mx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi 

Just a quick hello to say everything was fine when I had my check up today.  BP at its usual highish level but not to the point where they feel it is necessary to take any further action, no protein and  the best news was the level of fluid surrounding baby 2 had increased slightly, I was relieved to hear that as they were definatly a bit concerned last week that it was dropping to quite a low level.  The doppler showed a good level of blood flow too.  There had to be one snag though   My midwife phoned me in the afternoon to say my blood test results were slightly higher than last week, so I have to have them checked again on Thursday.  I know this was the area of least concern with the consultant last week, as she said they make some allowances for a twin pregnancy, so hopefully all will be well.

It's a lovely evening here, hope it is the same everywhere else and you are all enjoying a little bit of sunshine.

Take care
Liz


----------



## Myla

Glad to hear you are doing ok Liz.


On my 3rd 'high fertility day' on the CBFM (you get those when a rise in estrogen is detected) but no sign of any LH surge although it's day 15 already. Guess this is the first cycle after IVF so could be a messy one, or maybe I ovulate later than I think (as I expected somehow) but if that then my luteal phase is really short and is this just the way it is OR do I just have bad eggs and that's why. Sigh, going bonkers. Natural cycles are not as easy as I thought it would be. Wished I could switch my brain off, or google.   


Mx


----------



## bubblicous

myla - sending you lots and lots of      for ovulation to come soon and  you get a bfp at the end of it 


liz - thats great twin 2's fluid levels have gone up hopefully your bloods today will have been ok your almost there sweetie   


afm - all is great here sending you all hugs


----------



## Bethliz

Hi

Myla - I didn't use a digital monitor but I also had little luck detecting the exact day/days of ovulation with pee on a stick detectors!.  I think the most likely reason for your lack of success is that it is your 1st cycle after IVF so stay positive and don't give up!  

Bubblicious - Glad everything is going well, hope the girls have enjoyed the 1st week of their summer holidays.

Michelle - Hope tx is going well.   

Anya - Hope both you and Alisha are well and having lots of happy days together

AFM - BP was lower today,   no protein, blood results exactly the same as Tuesday, the good news is they haven't increased which means no further check ups till Monday   That at least means we get to week 34 on Saturday!!!   I know I just have to stay positive and treat each extra day and week as a bonus at this stage!

Liz


----------



## Myla

Good news Liz! Hope those two LOs stay snuggel in as long as possible!


Finally got my ovulation sign/peak fertility today, day 16. So now I have to convince DH that it would really be useful to BD again tonight. He hates doing it on schedule and told me this morning that he is not a 'soap dispenser' (nice picture!   )    I realise now that's why I didn't bother much with OPKs since DS was born - I remembered from before the constant stress of having to schedule things and how it wound DH up. But honestly he rather wants to spend all the money and time and effort on more IVF? Men! 


Mx


----------



## nessiebro

hi girls,

DUH ME.........i have just found you on this new thread....i was looking in the old thread and thinkin "geez oh, its quiet on here, no one has posted for ages"           so i now have a few posts to read back on and catch up on wot everyone has been doing so i will re post wen ive caught up

afm not much to report, still D/R, start nasal spray in 7 days then start stimmin in 9 days. so far prostap has been the same as all other tx's...hot fushes, terrible headaches, weepy and moany and its not even really started yet !!!! oh help !!!  

 to everyone
michelle


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Michelle,

Sory to hear tx is making you feel so  unwell   You have just got to keep thinking ahead and stay positive   about the possibility of a positive outcome and all your dreams coming true   Just remember we are all here to support you whenever you feel less than ypur best  

Hi to everyone else  

AFM - Hot weather has made my feet, ankles and legs blow up like balloons   I am so uncomfortable and have now reached the stage where I a getting very little sleep, I can't get comfy for love nor money   I slept downstairs with the dog last night   She was in her bed and I was on the sitee, I got more sleep than the night before than I had in bed because I was able to put my pillow on the end of the sitee which meant I wasn't lying flat.  Still got up and did some tidying up between 1am and 3am!!!   Midwife appointment today, they thought both twins are breech  

On the positive side BP up a little from Thursday but still lower than it had been previously, no protien and no blood was taken.  They are going to do that just before my scan on Wed.  Also my parents have been here since sunday and we have done loads to the babies room, curtains up, cots made up with sheets bumpers blankets etc.  It looks so lovely.   Have also made more space for storing baby essentials in other parts of the house.  Hospital bags for both me and the twins now packed properly, ready to go, hopefully not for at least another 3 weeks  

Going to go and watch tv for a while, the longer I can stay awake the longer it will be before I wake up in the middle of the night, thats the theory anyway! Hope I am right  

Night all

Liz


----------



## Bethliz

Hi all

Just a quick message from me to say DH and I went to our 1st Antinatal class today.  It was quite good, very informal, 5 couples including ourselves.  The best part was just meeting the other couples.  There due date is within a few weeks of ours so hopefully we will get to know them better over the next couple of weeks and be able to keep in touch and meet up with at least some of them afterwards.  

Feet, ankles aqnd legs are still quite swollen but not as bad as last night thankfully   I have a growth scan tomorrow so hopefully LO2 is still growing nicely and has a good volume of fluid round him/her.  

Hope everyone has had a nice day

Liz


----------



## Bethliz

Hi

Just me again with a quick update, scan showed really good news!  Twin 1 has turned right around and is head down, twin 2 looks like he or she is getting into a position to follow!  Perhaps I won't have to have a c-section after all!  It will be interesting to hear what the consultant says to me next week.  Even better news it seems that twin 2 has had a bit of a growth spurt!  This really is music to my ears as i know they have been a little concerned about the size of twin 2 for some time.  I also got a lovely view on the scan of twin 1 he/she was sticking out his/her tounge and had both of his/her hands clenched together.  

Hope everyone is well and having lots of fun with their darling babies and toddlers!  Myla, hope harley is beginning to settle.  

michelle - Can't be too long now till next stage of tx.  Keeping everything crossed for you      

Night all

Liz


----------



## bubblicous

Sorry I've been AWOL ladies been so busy here with the school holidays

Bethliz - that's brilliant news that twin 1 has turned hopefully your appointment with the consultant will go well and he will let you have a natural delivery sorry to hear about the swelling not long now and you will have your babies in your arms any inkling what flavour they are

Nessie - how is tx going

Everyone else hope u are all well

Afm - school holidays have well kicked in so trying to keep the girls busy
Ruaridh is doing brilliantly that's him 8 weeks now time is just whizzing by he has his jags and check up on tuesday then on Thursday were heading home for a wee break and all our family and friends will get to meet our little miracle boy I'm so excited 

Sending u all hugs x x


----------



## Bethliz

hi in hospital again! BP sKY  high this Morning  in Fort now im in inverness and its settled, typical! keeping me in overnight as a precation. swelling on both legs really uncomfortable, never mind not long 2 go. hope everyone is well. liz


----------



## nessiebro

hi liz, hope you are ok pet. lots lof love to you xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bubblicous

Liz - hope your ok and you get home tomorrow


----------



## anyamac

Liz, just to let you know I'm thinking if you. I'm sure they are looking after you really well in Sneckie. 
And you're probably fed up of hospitals right now. 
Not long till  you'll be holding your angels. 

All well here.Alisha growing and putting in some weight. Weigh day today. Hoping she'll reach the 8lbs Mark. 
Have a nice day everybody. Nice n sunny here forca change.

Bubs, how's the bf going? 
X


----------



## bubblicous

Liz - hope your home

Nessie - sending you buckets of pma

Anya - how did weigh day go bf is going really well really enjoying it I've been expressing the past few days so he's had 1 bottle feed a day since Saturday but don't seem to be able to express enough for him as everytime he's needed a boob after the bottle todays bottle was 4 oz he drained it then fed for 10mins on the breast he's a greedy boy lol

Afm- ruaridh had his 8 wk check today he now weighs a whopping 11lb 4oz he also got his jags first one he was fine 2nd one he screamed the place down till he got onto the boob he seems to be ok though just a little extra clingy 

Sending u all hugs


----------



## Bethliz

STILL IN RAIGMORE, JUST TRIED 2 SEND YOU A LONG POST EXPLAINING WHY LOST IT WHEN I HAD ABOUT 6 WORDS STILL TO WRITE! WILL TRY AGAIN LATER!


----------



## Myla

Liz - sorry to hear you are still in Raigmore, but at least you are looked after! Hope your next attempt to post isn't as frustrating, it's the last you need!   


Mx


----------



## bubblicous

Liz - sending you lots of love hope u can post soon

Myla - how are you


----------



## nessiebro

bub......... were are you from? i was trying to read back through the post to see if i could find it? reason i am asking is we are going over to south uist on holiday and was wondering if any one can tell me what its like over there? im a total city chick and have never been over to any of the islands !!! 
thanks
michelle x


----------



## bubblicous

Nessie - I'm from Paisley but I live in orkney just now been here almost a year I hated it to start as it's a huge change and culture shock when you used to big towns and the city but it's much better now I'm much more use to it it's just a very different life with a lot les shops lol


----------



## Myla

bubblicous - I'm ok, just working my way through 2ww. After putting DH through so much agony at ovulation time I feel pressure to have made it worthwhile   


liz - hope things are ok.


Hello to everybody else   


mx


----------



## Myla

Well being on day 31 of cycle tested this morning and it was of course BFN!   Only realised when I did it how high my hopes - secretly - had been, because I was really crushed when there was nothing. I think it was the combo of no sore boobs at all, some weird feelings and cramping about 6dpo, peeing a lot and being very emotional that on some level made me think maybe it had worked. So angry with my body for playing tricks on me like that. And ffs - where is AF if it's a BFN? Maybe I didn't ovulate at all despite the LH surge.

I think I have to get my attitude straight - getting rid of that sudden mindset that iVF is hopeless, and that trying au naturel will solve it all. Yes, there is probably a chance especially if we time it right as this is how DS was made after 30 months of nothing happening, but at my age it would probably still need lots of months of trying, so expecting it to work first cycle after IVF was probably a bit naive. Especially as we didn't BD on the day of the LH surge. And two out of 4 IVF attempts left is not hopeless, especially if the new clinic maybe does a different protocol. Just need to find some PMA. 

I think when we started and gave ourselves 4 tries it sounded so much but now being half-way I'm suddenly quite negative, which is rubbish really.Anyway, enough of my moans, just needed sharing a bit.
Thinking of you Liz!
Mx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone  

Back home at last, got to leave Raigmore yesterday everning, but not for too long.  Going back in on Thursday and they are going to induce me on Friday, all being well, this time next week I will be a mummy!!!   I found it practically impossible to use my phone to post, after a few attempts I gave up.  Main reason for being there was high BP and urate levels.  For the 1st couple of days BP was highish but not too concerning but blood tests kept showing an increase in urate levels.  Then on Wednesday night bp went sky high, even higher than it had been on Monday in fort so they started giving me medication for it.  It was amazing,about 20 minutes after taking the 1st tablet it was down considerably but low and behold at 6am Thursday morning I had a headache and when they checked my bp it was rocketing again so they immediatly gave me another tablet.  Since then it has been great, long may it continue   I have to keep taking the medication until I deliver and get bp checked on Monday and wednesday in fort.  Consultant has informed me that if bp is fine she is not too concerned about the urate results so that is good.  While I was there I had 2 scans the 1st just checked the fluid levels and the blood flow levels of the twins and the 2nd was a full growth scan and the brilliant news is that the twins haven't been affected in any way by my high BP, what a relief!  Twin 2 is still growing more slowly than twin 1 but still within normal ranges.  On Friday I will be 36 weeks and 6 days pregnant so I couldn't be closer to week 37 if I tried, so I am fairly comfortable with the decision to deliver.  Twin one is definatly head down so if my bp is still stable come friday they are going to induce rather than give me a c-section.  I am very glad to be home as I found getting to sleep at night in the hospital a real problem and I had a brilliant nights sleep last night and have had a couple of naps during the day today so I finally feel rested.

Myla - Sorry to hear au'natural didn't work this month, but I think you are right, your chances were probably quite low as it was your 1st cycle after IVF so don't give up.  Also going to a different clinic for your next IV,F should you need it, will help you feel more positive about it I'm sure when the time comes.  Lots of hugs  

Michelle - So hope tx goes well now that you are on to the stimulating stage, when is your 1st scan?

Anya - Great to hear Alisha is well and putting on weight, hope you are doing fine too

Bubblicicious - Poor Ruaridh, no wander he cried after 2nd injection.  I'm sure he's bounced back quickly to being his usual happy self.  What a great weight he is.  Hope the summer hols are being enjoyed by everyone  and you have a fabulous trip home when the time comes.

Thank you all for your messages of support over the last week.  They have been very much appreciated  

Liz
xx


----------



## Myla

Hi everybody


Liz - glad things are looking up! Will be thinking of you on Friday and look forward to hearing the baby news!


AF arrived today, which was a relief because I was getting worried about the length of my cycle.


Mx


----------



## nonswimmer

hello ladies 

i may not be a lady but thought id post in here as ur also from the highlands so i can pick ur brains a bit

last month i was diagnosed with azoospermia   however we have our first consultancy at raigmore on weds and was wondering what to expect from it such as wt questions will get asked and will they do other tests also if any one knows wt will happen next and how long does it take to get to the next step

thanks


----------



## bubblicous

Liz - glad to hear your home for a few nights and the medication is working and how exciting that the babies are coming this week you will be so glad to have them in your arms I'm looking forward to hearing they are here

Myla - sorry to hear about your bfn sending you a big hugs also sending you some pma 

Nonswimmer- welcome sorry ive never been to raigmore hopefully one of the lovely ladies here will be able to help you

Afm- well holiday has not got off to best start we left 2 days later than planned as the car radiator broke and needed replaced  finally we left yay only to stop In Inverness for lunch to discover we were leaking petrol so after a few hours of being messed about by a garage we found a garage that could see us and we got the car fixed 
We left our house at 7am and didn't arrive at my mums until 11.40pm as you can imagine we were all shattered and grumpy 
Then yesterday our car broke down again so that's 3 times in a week  it's going to get fixed tomorrow just so peed off with it damn thing is costing us a fortune
Hopefully holiday will get better 
I've managed a little shopping so far and I've seen some family and friends have the rest planned for over the next few days 

Sending you all hugs x


----------



## Myla

Hi nonswimmer - welcome to the Highland and island chat. 

You will probably get more specific answers to your questions about azoospermia on the Male factor sub-board which is here http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=35.0 because there will be people there having gone through the same.

But it will be nice to see you on this board also - we are just a mixed bunch of Highlanders and Islanders with various fertility issues and at at various stages of treatment and it is very nice to chat to people with the same local angle! 

Good luck for your appointment on Wednesday!

bubblicous - your car sounds like ours! I think we are on 4 or 5 breakdowns and repairs this year. We've decided to get a new one within the next month or so, which is from where we are another set of headaches. DH has finally talked me into a pick up (on the ground that every croft must have a pick up) but me driving a pick up is not a nice vision  I'd still prefer a sensible 7-seater which would be big enough I think. Hope you can settle down on a nice family visit now and that's the last trouble!

Mx


----------



## Bethliz

Good morning

Hi non-swimmer, a very warm welcome to the highland board.  Myself and my husband had our initial infertility assessments at Raigmore 3 years ago now(I think!)  I am not sure if you yourself will require any more tests but I think it is likely that your wife or DP will be offered some tests, bloods, scans etc to check her fertility status.  If this happens it is likely to be fairly soon.  After that you are likely to be put on a waiting list for fertility treatment in Aberdeen.  The waiting list is fairly long, but the one thing that will be in your favour is that you already have a known cause for your fertility problems so there should be no delay in them placing you on the list and the list is slightly shorter for people in your position, it is couples who are diagnosed with unexplained infertility who end up waiting the longest.  I would not like to 2nd guess how long the waiting list is at the moment as recent cut backs in funding etc may have extended them a little.  When you get to the stage of treatment in Aberdeen (this is likely to be a while away I'm afraid) I cannot praise highly enough the standard of care you will receive.  We were successful on our 2nd IVF attempt in Aberdeen, although it was our 3rd overall, as we had our 1st attempt privatly at GCRM in Glasgow, while we were on the waiting list for NHS treatment.  Our experience in Aberdeen was far more positive than in Glasgow, a far higher quality of care was provided, in my opinion. Good luck for today, hope it all goes well and hope to hear how you get on.  If you feel I can be of any more help please don't hesitate to ask.  Having said that I will not be able to post for a few days after tomorrow morning as I am going to Raigmore to see a consultant and then I am going to be induced on Friday!

Bubblicious - Sorry to hear your holiday got off to such a rotton and frustrating start   Hopefully that is the end of  your troubles and the rest of your break will be full of fun, laughter, shopping  and rest  (Rest is especially for you as there will be lots of doting family and friends to look after Ruaridh for a little while  )  Have a fabulous time  

Myla - Glad you are going to get af out of the way.  Hopefully as time goes on you will feel more relaxed about trying naturally and both of you will feel under less pressure.  I am guessing you are more likely to be successful if this happens, and remember you still have 2 shots at IVF left as well so there is still plenty of hope! Take care and go easy on yourself, you have had an awful lot to deal with recently and you are doing well.   How are things going with Harley?  Hopefully he/she(Sorry I can't quite remember) is settling a little.  Hope ds is happy, well and full of energy  

Anya - Hi there how are you and Alisha?  Has Alisha finally got over her colic?  I hope so

Michelle - Hi, hopefully we'll get a chance to catch up very soon when I get back from Raigmore.  You must fill me in with how the arrangements are going for the group you are planning on setting up.

AFM - Final antinatal check in fort william today before I go up to Raigmore tomorrow, it feels that I am nearing the end of a very long journey and we are about to make a monumental turn and a whole new chapter of my life  is about to start!  

Take care everyone

liz
xx


----------



## anyamac

Liz, sorry it's just a quicky. Wanted to wish u good luck. So excited for u. Can't wait to hear ur news. 

That's Alisha now 14wks old and weighs 9lb1oz. 
Her weight us now below the bottom centile but she seems happy enough. Still exclusively breastfeeding. 
Unfortunately the dreaded Colic is still there but more manageable thanks to "Colic Calm".

Getting visitors today for a week. Still need to pop to shop and clean the bathroom and prepare dinner (and pick them up from the airport). 
Best dash....


Hugs to everybody else 
X


----------



## nonswimmer

hi again ladies 

appointment went well today had an examination done and was told my testicles are a good size (always nice to hear   ) and she could feel my vas deferens which is also good also had some blood taken to check my fsh levels and for genetic screening and cystic fibrosis my gf also had blood taken to check for german measels after a few questions about my libido and other thing she says she is leaning towards the obstructive azoospermia side which she says is the better 1 to have.it should take about 3 or 4 weeks to get the blood results and then it will be an appointment in aberdeen next so fingers crossed it can be fixed if it is obstructive


----------



## Bethliz

Hi non-swimmer

Glad appointment went well and the next steps were outlined to you.

Hello   to everyone else

AFM - Leaving fort around 11am tomorrow.  Find it very difficult to use phone to post but I'll try and write a very brief message when I have some news to share and then all being well will be back in touch properly sometime next week.  Hope there is some super weather over the weekend for everyone to enjoy.

Speak to you all soon  

Liz
xx


----------



## bubblicous

Nonswimmer- glad you app went well fingers crossed it's an obstruction that can be sorted

Anya- hope alishas colic gets better soon what has your health visitor said about her weight to be honest I don't think I'd worry especially if she's content 

Liz - lots n lots of luck for tomorrow and Friday can't wait to hear your news when the twins are born

Nessie - how are you doing

Afm- well were on holiday at the moment starting to enjoy things now the car is fixed bought ruaridh lots of lovely things planning on visiting friends tomorrow really looking forward to it

Sending you all hugs x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi all,

May not be going to Inverness after all   They have had 3 emergency c-sections over night so they may not have a bed for me until tomorrow.  Have to phone at 2pm for an update.

Liz


----------



## Myla

Oh Liz, not really what you need just right now! But in the end all the chaos will be forgotten! 


Thinking of you
Mx


----------



## Bethliz

hi, got to raigmore just after 6pm but at the moment have no idea whether induction will go ahead today or not. Put it this way i  am not getting my hopes up. There is a lady in  the next room who is also expecting twins who was supposed 2 be  induced on Wed guess what,    she is still waiting!!


----------



## Bethliz

As expected, nothing at all happened today! no idea whether they will induce me 2morrow or not, just have 2 wait & see! Liz


----------



## bubblicous

Liz- how awful the waiting on the babies coming alone is hard enough but to be stuck in the hospital is even worse fingers crossed they can induce you soon and you don't have to much longer to wait


----------



## Myla

Hope things have started moving today Liz - bad enough if you'd be waiting for a c-section but you are supposed to actively give birth to two babies, so making you waste all your energy by waiting around in hospital is really bad.


Mx


----------



## nessiebro

liz hope you are ok and things have started happening for you  

sorry for lack of personals....my laptop is playing up so taking me long enough to write this  

afm im in for my ec on mon 1st thing.not very confident on this tx as im so used to getting lots of follies and in comparison to previous tx's ive got quite a few less than  in the past but im tryin to think that these ones might be better quality (thats my poor attempt of PMA  ) 

hope everyone  is well and enjoying the great weather !
michelle x


----------



## Bethliz

hi induction was started at 6am yesterday bv sadly went horribly wrong. Spent most of the day in severe pain, not Contraction pain, Was eventually given morphine injection which  helped Get Rid of ThE intermal pain but nnt   the backache. Spent the rest of the day Trying 2 pass WateR & Being VILOntly SicK, NearlY had 2 hAVE CathETER Inserted. Luckily Things Started MoVING ABOUT 10mins BEFORE THEY CAME 2 DO IT. PLAN B C SECTION ON MONDAY. MICHELLE GOOD LUCK WITH EC. HI 2 EVERYONE ELSE.


----------



## Myla

Hi Liz


How traumatic for you!   Hope you get through today ok and tomorrow brings a straightforward delivery! Sometimes a c-section can be the better option. My SIL had two scheduled CS and I must say during my 16 hour labour (including catheter, oxytocin drip during last phase and pushing in stir ups which I thought they had stopped 50 years ago) I did envy her for having one.


Will be thinking of you tomorrow and we all can't wait to hear your baby news


Mx


----------



## anyamac

Michelle and Liz, good luck for Monday!!!

Fingers are crossed for both of u. 

Liz, don't worry about the section. Things were totally painless and over in no time. Was just like watching an episode of "one born" in theatre. 
Dont look in to the light above if you're squeamish as u can see a reflection of your innards... Lol. 
You'll be holding your babies on Monday!!!!
All the best!!! 

Hugs
X


----------



## bubblicous

Nessie - sending you lots and lots of pma for Monday hope you get lots of lovely juicy eggies 

Liz - how horrid not good at all lots and lots of luck for tomorrow and your section bet you cannot wait enjoy you last few hours with you bump and just think this time tomorrow you will have your lovely babies


----------



## nessiebro

hi girls,

liz phoned me and asked me to tell you all that she has had her babies !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

she had 2 wee girls : sarah and anna 5lbs 1 and 5 lbs 13 (cant remeber which one weighed which)
both girls are in special care baby unit but liz reckons its just routine, they are fine but one of them was getting a wee bit squashed by the other but they are both well and have hair !!!!
mum is doing well and sounded extremely happy and upbeat. they were born by c section.
( LIZ : i hope i have got all that info correct!!!!!  )

CONGRATULATIONS AGAIN LIZ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! XXX


----------



## Myla

Congratulations Liz!    


Mx


----------



## anyamac

Oh Liz and Mr Liz!!!! So so happy for you both. 
Well done. Can't wait to hear all about it and maybe see a wee picture of Sarah and Anna! 
Cute names as well. 

Thanks Michelle for the update. 

Xxxx


----------



## bubblicous

Liz- huge congrats on your baby girls woohooo I'm posting from my phone as still on holiday but will post proper when I get back but huge huge congrats x x


----------



## Bethliz

mum & anna have just spent a lovely night together. hopefully by this time 2morrow  i will be able 2 tell u sarah has joined us. Thank U for all your good wirhes lizxx


----------



## anyamac

So glad you and Anna are ok and Sarah will be joining u tonight. 
Hugs x


----------



## bubblicous

liz - brilliant news anna spent the night with you hopefully sarah will be with you soon too


----------



## Bethliz

Hi all,

Anna & Sarah are wonderful and settling in beautifully at home.  i would love to add a photo of them to my profile but I'm afraid I am hopeless on the computer and despite my best efforts I have failed to do so.  Thank you for your reply earlier bubblicious.  If anyone has  the time i would be very grateful for a step by step idiot proofs guide to adding a photo.  

Many thanks
Liz

P.S - Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine


----------



## bubblicous

bethliz


do you know what size of photo it is that your trying to add?


also if you use photobox or photobucket or snapfish you can add paste the link up to that to show us all a photo but obviously that wouldnt be your profile pic 




glad your all settling in well sned ing you and you girls lots of hugs


----------



## Bethliz

So  sorry to be asking again but exactly which button do I press to begin the process of adding a photo to my profile?  i am convinced I am going wrong at the very beginning   I don't think it is the size that is the problem.  

From a very silly feeling Liz, if everyone else can do it why can't I


----------



## Bethliz

Success at last!!!!!!!!! Now I just have to work out how to change my lillipie


----------



## bubblicous

Liz- OMG the girls are just gorgeous as for the lily pie I don't have a clue that's how I don't have one lol


----------



## nessiebro

just a quickie from me ladies, af turned up in full force today so its all over for us again so it wasn't 3rd time lucky for us    

thanks for all the chatting over the last few months but im gonna take a break from FF for a while.

take care of yourselves and your bubbas

michelle x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi

Michelle- So sorry to hear your news, have a good rest and take care  

Myla - How are you doing?  Have you been in touch with Nuffield yet?  How is your dog settling in?  Hope DS is happy and well

Anya - Hope you are well and Alisha will soon be happy and healthy and free of the dreadful colic   

Bubblicious - Are u home from your holiday?  Hope you had a fabulous time and little Ruaridh was spoiled rotten by all your friends and family.  Hope the girls enjoy the last few weeks of their holiday.

AFM - Enjoying every moment of being a mummy although I am totally exhausted at times.  There is always so much to do   bottles, washing, feeding, cooking, cleaning the list is endless, as I'm sure you all know.  I have lots of help at the moment as dh is off work and my mum is here so I a making the most of it.  The girls are just wonderful so different in looks and personality, it is just so much fun getting to know them.  I was so delighted on Thursday, the health visitor weighed them and they have both regained their birth weight and put on an extra 2 ounces.  Anna now weighs 5, 15 and Sarah weighs 5, 3 it is so reasuring.  I am on the mend from my c-section, still have some way to go but definatly getting there. Must go and try to write some thank you cards.

Take care everyone  

Liz
xx


----------



## anyamac

Michelle so so sorry Hun! My heart goes out to you. Don't give up hope. Give me a shout when you're coming over to Uist and we can meet for a cuppa. 

Liz, the girls are lovely. Shame we can't add photos to the posts... Or can we? 
Alisha has her weigh day tomorrow. Have topped her up a bit for the last 3 days. Wonder if it has made a difference. If it has then I suppose I'll need to introduce formula full time (combination feeding) as I've tried so hard with bf. Even had bf councillor round for advice and check latch. 

Alisha hasn't had any colic medicine for the last three days. She still screams when she farts and poos but I've persevered and haven't grabbed the Colic Calm as soon as she starts screaming...

She nearly managed to roll over today and is so alert now. Such a wee blether. 
Any of you on ********? Got some pics ther of herself if u wanna see. 

Bubs, did u enjoy ur holidays? Missing the shops and take aways lol. The joys of island life. 

X


----------



## bubblicous

michelle - honey i am so so sorry sending you masses of      


bethliz - im still doing thankyou cards and ruaridh is 12 weeks old just never seem to have time    cant imagine how it is with 2 babies your girls are just lively though and thats brilliant that they are back to the birth weight plus more remember and rest when you can easier said than done i know 


anya - you can post pics on threads if you have charter membership if not you can post a link to photobucket or another photo account that you have.  you have done so well with your bf alot of people would have gave up by now you should be really proud of yourself hopefully alishas weigh in goes well tomorrow.  Thats good shes not had the colic medicine hopefully the screaming will stop soon too.  Isnt it amazing when they are so alert and chatting away ruaridh loves a wee natter (dont know where he gets that from   )  I have a ******** will pm you my details so you can add me if you like


afm- well we came back from our holidays over a week ago, had a lovely time spent a fortune    was great seeing everyone but i have to admit it im actually really glad to be home 
we have decided to stay here in Orkney for the near future im alot more settled here now and so is dh we have found a new house here and are moving in the next couple of weeks hoping to get the keys around the 18th and we will either move in the weekend after the 18th or the weekend after that (we have to be out our current house by the 28th) 
our new house is just gorgeous really love it and bonus it has proper heating and no mould or damp    so really looking forward to getting into it and getting settled


ruaridh is just brilliant thats him now 12 weeks he loves babbiling and loves being spoken too such a smiley happy boy and the girls just love him to bits.  They still have another 2 and half weeks of holidays left. 
ruaridh has his 2nd lot of jags on tuesday so i will miss bf group    i really enjoy it, im trying to organise a pram and buggy walking group as there isnt one on the island so getting routes all sorted and hoping to star that in the next few weeks as i have a few lbs i want to shift 


sending you all masses of hugs 


bethliz if you have a ** pm me the details and i will add you if i want anya im pming you just now with mine


----------



## nessiebro

anyamac thanks for the offer of a cuppa but we are not coming over to Uist now in Oct but not to say we will never make it over in the future. if we do i will defo give you a shout.
michelle x


----------



## Myla

Hi everybody


Anya - sorry to hear your LO is still struggling with the colic. I'm sure it will improve soon. Supplementing with formula isn't the end of the world either. I respect everybody who perseveres with bf and even enjoys it. I only did it for 24 hours because I had to start working again 2 weeks after the birth and there was just no way I could do all the feeding on my own with getting up every few hours. Formula feeding we could do both so it made it a lot easier for me. DS had 2 colds in his first 2 years so I don't think it has disadvantaged him in any way. 


Liz - sounds like your two girls are lovely and keeping you on your toes.


bubblicous - congratulations on the new house!


Michelle - if you see this, so sorry! I can understand that you want to take a break. 


AFM - not much to report. Had DH's cousin stay for the last 2 1/2 weeks because he was helping to paint the house. That he did (slowly)  but otherwise it's like living with a teenager. He's 23 but spends most of the time in his room behind locked doors, has to be asked for everything specifically. Last weekend he stepped 3 times over a pile of washed clothes in front of his doors. Admittedly DS loves him but even playing with him is something I have to ask him two out of three times and I don't fully trust him to take proper care either.


Expecting to go on that long anticipated car buying trip anytime soon as we now have the money in place. Hope a suitable pick up comes up not too far away. 


Not spoken to Nuffield yet. As linking it to car trip got too difficult now decided to do a consultation on the way back from Austria at the end of September and hopefully we can then progress pretty quickly. 


Anya and bubblicous - will send you my ** via PM, and Liz let me know if you want to do. 


Mx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Bubz and Myla
Thanks for your pm. I've added u (at least I think I have lol).

Just waiting for the HV to come. Dreading weigh day....
Did I tell you she's being admitted to hospital on 15th? They will be giving her a scan and also fitting a feeding tube so they can top her after every feed. I have to go in with her and bf. Also been told to express and she'll then be topped up with that. 
Feeling so sorry for her. 

Liz, how r the girls today? How long is ur mum staying for? 

Michelle, shame ur not coming over. Stay in touch x


----------



## Myla

Yes you found me on ** Anya    Not that it replaces the updates here as I woudn't share much of what I tell you here, but it's nice to see photos


I can understand that the prospect of the hospital is upsetting, but if it ultimately helps her ...  Keep forgetting to ask you how it's going with bilingual?


Mx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Myla
I'm the same re ********. Mainly use it to share pics and to keep up with the gossip lol. 
Careful what I share otherwise...
The bilingual isn't going very well. The only German I've managed is some songs "Ich geh mit meiner Laterne" and "Schneefloeckchen Weissroeckchen" lol. Some of my childhood favourites. Not quite the season for it, I know lol. 

My dad is up here at the mo, so we've been chatting a bit in German. 

For some reason I just feel silly talking to her in German. Probably gonna regret it though. 

AJ was weighed at 9lbs8.5oz xxx


----------



## Myla

Same here Anya - I was listening to myself and it just sounded odd.


I'm sure we can still teach them a good level of German if they start learning a bit later. I'm exposing DS to Biene Maja at the moment, for some change from Pingu and Fireman Sam.


mx


----------



## anyamac

I used to love Biene Maja!!! Taught me a lot about insects lol. 
Did u get a DVD? I used to buy the comics too when I was younger. Also loved Pippi Langstrumpf and the rest of the Astrid Lindgrens, Die Rote Zora and all the old 5 Freunde and TKKG story tapes. 

Feeling old now lol.
X


----------



## Myla

Yes you can get the whole Series split up in 24 DVDs - it's a right rip off at one of them costing €6-8. I got 5 and thought that would keep him happy for a while. Just found a complete boxset of Wickie und die starken Maenner   on Amazon, which was one of my other favourites, and DVDs of Grisu, Barbapapa und Die Abenteuer der Maus auf dem Mars. I just have regressed by 35 years and DH thinks I've gone mad


----------



## bubblicous

anya - yip you found me on ** why is alisha going into hospital is it due to her weight gain she is just gorgeous loving her wee photos of ** as you can see from my ** im a bit photo mad   


myla - ooo car shopping thats on our to do list were hoping to get a 7 seater at the mo we have a renualt scenic really nice car but ours is on its last legs it has loads of room but dh said hed rather have 7 seats so looking into getting one of them i keep joking it will be like driving a mini bus    


nessie - how are you today    


liz - how are you and your girls 


afm - well all is good here just trying to sort a few things out then i have to start packing really hoping to move a week on fri (havent packed a thing yet) 
ruaridh has his jags tomorrow im taking him myself this time as dh is working and the girls are going to a friends house to play kaitlin found the first lot of jags upsetting she wasnt in the room she was in the waiting area but she heard him screaming which upset her so best not to take them down with me this time


----------



## anyamac

Hey Bubz, yeah it's to do with her slow weight gain. She started off on the 0.4th centile and then dropped below that. She kept heading down the way on the centiles but didn't actually lose an weight as such. 

Now she's 4.34kg and is 17wks old tomorrow. 

Myla, did u watch Dr Snuggles, Nils Holgerson and Loewenzahn Lol! 

X


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone,

Lovely to see board so busy after a very quiet patch.  I would love to have all your ******** pages but I'm afraid mine is nothing to write home about at all at the moment, no photos or anything  Have never got round to/found the time to set it up properly, have always been happy just to use this site instead, I will do though now that I am not working and have all this free time on my hands!! I think Anna and Sarah may have something to say about
that  

Anya  - Alisha's weight is fantastic!!!  You must be so pleased!!  I'm sure her hospital visit will help her to get back to full health quickly.  Sending you both lots of hugs.   Can you enlighten me how to get rid of my existing lillipie?  I have made a new one no problem but can't seem to put it in place of the old one.  

Myla - Good luck with the car hunting!

Bubblicious - You must be so excited about moving into your new house   Good luck with the move!

AFM - The girls are just lovely, at the moment they don't do much except sleep and eat but the short awake times they have are so special.  Anna is so laid back and Sarah likes lots of attention and kisses   The midwife visited today and my bp was up a little   but I'm sure it can just be put down to tiredness. Someone is going to come and check it again tomorrow.  The most annoying thing happening at the moment is I have a sore hip.  I think it has just happened  because I am spending so much time going up and  down stairs and walking slightly oddly because of my wound etc.  I am lucky at the moment as my mum is here for another week, DH went back to work today lol.  When mu goes home DH is taking another week off but I am a bit concerned that in 2 weeks time i will be on my own during the day and if the problem continues life ay be quite difficult.  However I have spoken to y gp on the phone about it and have since filled out a self referral form for physiotherapy so we'll see what comes of that.  Even if I had one session I could then do exercises at home.  Must go more thank you cards to write, didn't get very far with them yesterday!!

Catch up with you all later

Liz
xx


----------



## winky77

Hi everyone...

I was wondering if anyone can help?  I am in the middle of another IVF cycle at Care Nottingham but live in Stirling so normally do scans locally.  However, I am going to be up in the Isle of Lewis this weekend and it is may be possible they will want me to have an interim scan.  Is there anywhere on the Island does scans ?  Also my normal clinic for scans are full for appointments Monday PM which when I get back and rather than wait for Tuesday I wondered about calling in for a scan somewhere as I drive down from Ullapool to Stirling (so Ullapool, Inverness etc).....again does anyone know any places for scans?  I thought I would try on here as usually better than Google when it comes to this stuff ! 
Hope someone can help

..Winky


----------



## Myla

Hi winky


I live north of Ullapool and from research I've done in the past (I did IVF abroad and was considering doing scans here before leaving) there is nowhere in Inverness or north leaving aside the NHS. The closest I found for scans south of Inverness was Perth and that was pregnancy scans so not even sure they would do others.   


M


----------



## anyamac

Hey Winky
They do scans in Stornoway Hospital on the Isle of Lewis. 
You could give them a phone and see if they can squeaze you in. 

I'm sure u can google the number. I had some of my scans there when we went through IVF. 

My friend works there. I can ask her later if u want. 
X


----------



## winky77

Thank you ladies.....I knew you'd be better than google !


----------



## Linz7

Hi Winky,

i work in Western Isles Hospital.  What i would advise is phoning 01851704704, thats the switch board and ask to be put through to the gynae secretary.  Usually thats Agnes.  She should be able to arrange a scan for you with either Dr Al-Kamil or Dr Oduro.  One of them is usually oncall at weekends as they dont normally scan saturday or sunday, unless you can make Friday?  Are you away first ferry Monday?  You could ask Agnes who would be best for you to contact in Raigmore hospital, inverness.  If your getting morning ferry you'll be in Inverness by 11.15am ish.  They definitely do ultrasound scans in Inverness, but because they dont do fertility treatments there they wont be totally familiar with type of scan you need.  What is it they would need to look for?  If its endometrial thickness or looking at follicles growing then any sonographer would be able to check that for you.  If you want a specialist fertility centre your other option is Ninewells, Dundee!  Hope this helps   

Where abouts will you be staying when your in Lewis?  x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone  

Hope you are all having a nice weekend

Winky - hope you managed to sort out your scan.

Anya - Will be thinking of you and Alisha next week. Hope your hospital stay is a short one and little Alisha makes a quick and speedy recovery. Lots of hugs to you both      

Bubblicious - Are the girls back to school next week?  hope Ruaridh is still growing and thriving!  

Myla - how are you honey? 

AFM - tired but still loving every moment of being a mum! Anybody got any tips for stopping hiccups?  Poor Anna & Sarah suffer from them all the time, lol!

liz
xx


----------



## anyamac

Liz, check out Colic Calm. It's a homeopathic gripe water suitable from birth. Also helps with Colic and Reflux. You can get it on eBay and amazon. Highly recommended and the only stuff that'll work for Alisha. 

Some good news: Alisha put on 6 and a half pounds last week and doesn't need to go to hospital now. So so happy. 

X


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Anya
That is fantastic news!!!!     I am so pleased for you all.  It must be a huge relief.  I think you should do something very special tomorrow to celebrate!  Thanks for the tip about colic calm, will give it a go  

Liz xx


----------



## anyamac

Uuuups sorry just realised I wrote pounds instead of ounces lol. She put on six and a half oz lol!!!!! 

X


----------



## bubblicous

Anya - I did think you meant oz   that's brilliant news are you still topping up 

Liz - girls go back on the 24th they can't wait they are getting fed up now hope the colic settles my girls both had it not the best of fun 

Everyone else how are you all

Afm - well got a busy week ahead have a viewer coming tomorrow, bf group on Tuesday, get the keys to our new house on Wednesday, charys's birthday on Thursday and were moving on Thursday and in between all of that I still have to pack so it's going to be mad here lol

Sending you all hugs


----------



## Bethliz

Hi all,

Bubblicious - Good luck  with your move, hope you have all the packing done and everything runs smoothly.  Touch wood, niether of the girls have colic, they just suffer terribly from hiccups, its a cure or handy tips for that I am looking for.

Anya - Hope Alisha is still gaining strength and weight!  When will she be weighed again?

Myla - How is your dog settling?  Has the dog and DS become best of friends yet?  Hope so!

Hi to everyone else

AFM - Having a quiet day today.  DH and I have taken Anna and Sarah out the last 2 days running, its lovely to do so but lots of hard work to    and if there is one thing I've learned, babies don't do timetables   We got to our destination an hour later than planned on Monday, it was lovely though, many of my coleagues hadn't met them so it was nice to show them off!  Yesterday we got to where we wanted to go just 5 minutes late but our routine was totally out for the rest of the day All their feeds and sleeps were totally out of sink   Staying at home is much easier!!  i'm exhausted today, must start going out walking though to help me  get rid of the rather large bump I have been left with   My sore hip is really annoying me, just want to get back to normal, next physio appointment is on Friday, mother in law and DHs sister are coming for the weekend from Ireland, so perhaps DH and I will get a bit of a rest!!  

bye for now, away to cook the tea

Liz
xx


----------



## anyamac

Liz sounds like u and dh are doing fab! Yeah babies font do timetables lol. 

That colic calm stuff works a treat for hiccups btw. It's not just for colic. 
Expensive at nearly £20 a bottle but lasts for ages and worth having in as it also helps with reflux, colic and constipation. 

Weigh day tomorrow. Keep fingers crossed that all this topping up with sma after bf has been paying off. 
It's such a struggle giving her the stuff through the syringe. She still won't take bottle. 

Bubs, have u started fenugreek yet? I had to stop taking as it gave me a really strong body odour and honking pee lol. Every time I moved I got a whiff. Was outing out if my pores. Smelled like a mix between curry and wacky backy. Made me totally paranoid. Still getting a whiff every so often and it's been over 5 days since I stopped lol. 

X


----------



## bubblicous

Anya - I've stopped taking it too for the same reason I'm still paranoid  that I honk of the stuff the smell started pretty much straight away I got a whiff and was like omg I smell of those tablets got dh to smell me to see it wasn't in my mind he said I was stinking but didn't know what of till I let him smell the tablet box them he was like yuck
I've just upped my fluid intake instead and it seems to have helped I'm annoyed though I spent £11 on those damn tablets lol
How weigh day goes well 

Bethliz - yip babies don't do time tables at all.  I enjoy a wee day in the house too I try to get out and about as much as poss but I do like to stay in now and again 

Well packing is almost done were moving tomorrow well today now.  We put a load of stuff round today all the big stuff is going tomorrow then were going to get the odds and ends over the weekend

Taking dd2 out for her birthday tomorrow night so that will be nice

I prob won't be online till mon as for some reason bt can't connect broadband till then. Stupid if you ask me as I have all the stuff and were getting our phone line connected on fri but hey ho it's only a couple if days

Sending u all hugs


----------



## Bethliz

Hi all

Wonders will never cease!!!!  After 3 weeks of trying I have managed to change my lillipie!!!


----------



## bubblicous

liz - wooohooo well done i gave up trying   


everyone else how are you all 


afm - well were moved in and we have internet again yay still got some things in the old house which we will move in over the weekend


hope everyone is ok


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Bubblicious,

Great to hear you have moved in, must be so exciting  No doubt you'll have a very busy couple of weeks getting everything sorted.  I only managed to change the lillipie after  e-mailing the company directly and asking for help.  I got fed up of looking at my pie and it still said I was pregnant   .  Anyway here was the reply if incase you still fancy giving it ago.

Go to your profile and click forum profile information.
* scroll down to your signature at the bottom of the profile
* Delete the code for the Lilypie pregnancy ticker and then paste the 
pseudocode for your new ticker.
* Click change profile and your signature should be updated.



Good Luck!!

AFM - Good news for Anna & Sarah.  They are still both putting on weight, at a very healthy rate, Anna is now 7, 9 and Sarah is now 6,10.  I was very good last night, I let DH have a night off and fed both the girls between 4 and 5am.  I wasn't sleeping very well anyway so I thoughtI may as well.  The timing was definatly pogress as they usually wake between 3 & 4am.I had physio yesterday & I think we may have overdone things a little. I hip was a little sore straight after but thats normal but during the evening and through the night my tummy was very tender which hasn't happened before so perhaps i was asked to do just a little too much strething.  Not so bad today though so hopefully I'll be fine.  Next appointment is next Friday, thats if I can find a babysitter!!  Otherwise I will have to rearrange it.  As from Monday I will have the twins on my own during the day.  Luckily DHs office is just 10 minutes away and I know I have some very kind neighbours who will help if things get difficult.  Must go my MIL and DH sister are over from Ireland for the weekend, will go and sort out breakfast.

Bye for now
Liz
xx


----------



## bubblicous

liz - thats great the girls are doing so well how is your hip feeling now?


anya - how are you and alisha getting on how is her weight are you still topping up 


nessie - how are you 


myla - how are you getting on 


afm - well all is ok here still unpacking bits and pieces just things that arent overally important.  Girls went back to school today and dh was at work so was just me and my wee man we went to bf group which as always was good thinking on going to a bookbug session tomorrow to see what that is like all depends on wether ruaridh is sleeping or not as its at 10.30am and ruaridh tends to have a wee nap at that time so will need to wait and see 


useless piece of info but it was a year ago today that i found out i was pregnant with my gorgeous boy what an amazing year its been 

sending you all hugs


----------



## Myla

Hi everybody


Sorry for having been quiet - reading your posts and following those of you who are on ** too. 


Trying to cram in as many work hours I can to make up for the loss of income whilst going to Austria. Always the downside of self-employment. Easy to take time off but then it hits you when there is no money coming it. Trip is taking shape. Heading from up north down to the ferry via a stop in Edinburgh or Fife and then two nights in Southport with relatives and then a night in a B&B in Dover. Then two nights with a cousin in Germany whom I haven't seen in 25 years and then another day's driving should us get to Austria. 


9 days there and then back the other way, via Germany, Holland and a long weekend in Dumfriesshire with DH's granny. AND finally got my act together on making an appointment with the Nuffield, which I now have on Tue 4th October. Shame they don't do Monday appointments as this is stretching our long weekend a bit longer than I wanted. And we'll be pulling up at the clinic like the hillbillies - trailer and roofbox and dog and toddler and all, after battling morning traffic in Glasgow. Urrggh. Anyway, must not get wound up about it now.


Liz - hope your hips are getting better.


Anya - good news that alisha is putting on weight


bubblicous - hope the new house is nice. Love the photos of your girls on **. They are so cute.


Mx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone,

I'm also sorry that i have been AWAL recently, I don't suppose it will surprise any of you too much when i say that i am either too busy or too tired to use the computer at all!  Anna & Sarah keep me on my toes, i m sitting here typing left handed as we speak with sarah cuddled up in my right arm   quite challenging as i am right handed but hay ho these things become second nature as im sure you are all aware!  We are listening to the best of the musicals cd, sarah seems to be enjoying it, she is quite relaxed, anna is sound asleep. A friend of mine told me she used to play mozart cds to her daughter who is now 18 and enjoys clasical music very much, interesting!

Myla - Sounds like you have a very busy trip planned, hope you enjoy spending time with your relatives and friends & good luck with the Nuffield

Anya - hope the bottle top ups are still going well & alisha is still continuing to put on weight

Bublicious - Hope you have finished all your unpacking, what a lovely date to remember  

Must go, still have soe thankyou cards to write, hopefully sarah will give me my right hand back soon, I might just find them a little bit easier to write  

Hope everyone enjoys the rest of the weekend

liz
xx


----------



## Myla

Hi ladies

Linked to this via work so can't enter myself but would love if one of you won the big prize of a night away, with dinner and a paid babysitter: http://www.uk.lifestyle.yahoo.net/MyChildsFirst/

Mx

/links


----------



## nessiebro

hi ladies,

how is everyone?

ive been around, reading all your posts but just hovering in the back ground for a bit.

i will be honest with you girls, and im sure you will all understand, i kinda feel like the odd one out on this thread now as you guys are all chatting about your LO's and i cant be part of these conversations obviously so thats why i havent been posting.
If i had a LO i would be chatting about them non stop as well   but i just wanted you all to know that i m not just deserting you and that is my reason for not posting.

we are going over to cyprus in oct for private treatment (depending on af bein on time) so im just keepiing a low profile till then as it gets quite consuming on FF  and i find it easy to get hooked on here and i dont think thats very healthy for me just now.

sorry this a total me me me and sob story post but im sure you get were im at just now 
take care and ill keep in touch
hope you are all well and happy
love
michelle x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Michelle,

Lovey to hear from you and great news about getting further treatment so soon, I'm sure it will be nice to get a bit of sun  as well as tx!  Will be keeping everything crossed for you, sending you lots 
of  for good luck.  I will be able to drive again in a weeks time  so will hopefully get out and about a bit.  2 weeks on Saturday we have some relatives coming to stay for a week so they will hopefully do a bit of babysitting and we could meet up for a coffee if you fancy.

Thanks myla, i'll speak to dh about it

hi to everyone else

liz
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi,

Just a quick note to say there is a programme on BBC1 tonight at 10:30 that some of you may be interested in watching, it is about ivf and donors.

I am trying out the clasical music theory, i found a clasical cd with lots of different composers, not sure its working, it is supposed to stimulate them, the kan kan is playing at the moment, couldn't get a livlier piece of music if you tried, anna has dropped off to sleep in my arms as we speak  I'm away this typing left handed is still quite 
tricky!  

Hope everyone is well  

liz
xx


----------



## Myla

HI everybody


Liz - thanks for the tip on the donor egg programm. I did watch it on iplayer and it was very interesting. How are the girls enjoying the classical music?

Michelle - good luck for Cyprus. I'm sure just the change from Scottish grey to Cyprus sun will do you both good! You have influenced my decisions on what to do next too (see below) and I'm very grateful for that!

Anya - how are things?

AFM then - well we thought we had all wrapped it up didn't we, after I made the call to Nuffield last week. But I was still very much lacking passion for it all, and belief. So when I heard Michelle's news I checked out Dogus and then I revisited some other places I had considered in the past. This being our last attempts (well I hope we'll only need one more) I realised I simply cannot go somewhere I will probably not get the 1:1 attention I'm craving, feeling all fragile after two BFNs already and my mum's death. So we are probably going to go to Serum in Athens instead of Nuffield. Penny, the lead person there, is famous for really making an effort to tailor treatment to the fertility history of a woman, which I feel is what I need, otherwise I'll forever blame myself. I may be really unfair on UK clinics, but it's partly in the head isn't it, so ultimately I need to go where it feels right. Fortunately DH says he's happy to go wherever I think is the best, which is great. And as a bonus I re-connected with two friends in Athens whom I haven't seen in years, so that adds a bit of personal touch. Just a shame I didn't get my act together earlier so we could have gone there in the nicer season. But oh well ....   

Preps for our Austria trip coming along, and complications too. Now my German cousin changed her mind on the visiting dog, so she needs to go into kennels for 2 nights whilst we are there. Or rather 'Hundepension' (Dog guesthouse) which sounds much nicer (and is more expensive). 

Mx


----------



## anyamac

Myla, wow...great news about Athens. We had considered Athens as well and had decided to go there next if the last tx hadn't worked. Luckily it did and we didn't have to.
It'll be even nicer if you can meet up with your friends when you are there. 
Will you be taking C out with you?

Shame about the dog. If I were closer I'd gladly watch him for you. We have 3 collies ourselves and have been really lucky in the past with mil or niece house/dog sitting for us. 

Michelle, I don't blame you Hun and I'm sorry if us talking about our little ones had made you feel left out. I suppose in one way it'll give u hope to see that treatment works but must be so hard when the goal seems so distant some times. 
All is crossed that things will work out for you in the sun. Stay in touch and we'll all be here if u need advice or a shoulder. 

Liz, the girls are looking so cute! Wish we could click on the pics to see them bigger like on ******** lol. You and hubby must be so proud. 

Bubz, how's the bf going? Ruaridh is such a cutie. I'm still topping up with formula. Her colic is a bit better since changing to cow and gate. Unfortunately she seems to be going off the boob. If I'm lucky she'll bf first thing for maybe 7-10mins and last thing for a wee while if she's sleepy. Not sure if it's due to her teething and the boob maybe hurting the gums or if it just comes out of the bottle more easily and she's getting lazy. Been expressing at least 3x a day as I don't want to dry up and she takes it out of the bottle readily. 

Ideally wanted to continue till 6months. She'll be 5mth on 12th sep. 
The good news is she's now back on the bottom centile. Actually a minute bit above!!! Now weighs 4.98kg/10lbs14and a half oz and is 59cm long! 

Have a nice weekend all of u x


----------



## bubblicous

anya - thats brilliant alisha is just above the bottom centile well done you and well done her.  sorry to hear shes not taking as many bf as she normally does but its good your expressing and shes still taking it out of the bottle. Our bf is still going well except Ruaridh is going through a growth spurt yesterday i though i was going to have to have him surgically removed he was on so much   


myla - excellent news about athens will have everything crossed for you and it will be nice getting away and seeing old friends when are you hoping to go 


liz - did you watch the donor egg program it was very interesting really made me think i had always thought that egg babies may be curious about egg mums but never thought about the whole keen to know about siblings but it highlighted how they were and i imagine it would be even more so if the were an only child. 
how are the twins?? i bet they are getting big now 


nessie - sending you lots of hugs   brilliant news about greece i will keep everything crossed for you 


afm - well all is good here just really busy with everything the girls have taken on alot of after school activites which are keeping them busy, netball, hockey, swimming and dancing and keeping me busy taking them back and forth   
we started baby massage on monday omg ruaridh loved it he just lay there and let me rub his feet and legs so going back on monday for session 2
hes going through the typical 16 week growth spurt at the moment, hes had me up the past few nights yesterday he fed pretty much every hour hour and a half i actually thought i was going to have to have him surgically removed    he actually drained me we had to give him a formula top up before bed.  Hes not fed as much today but still more than normal 


we bought ruaridhs cot today its just stunning its a mamas and papas dark wood sleigh cot bed i just fell in love with it the minute i saw it so chuffed to bits with it so now i will need to get started on his room planning on doing it the same as his crib bedding set so its toys r us my favourite things its really cute i cant wait to get it all started.  Im doing the girls bedroom up first so starting that this week then when thats done it will be ruaridhs turn 


well i best go hugs to you all


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone

Taking this rare moment of peace & tranquilty to post, believe me, there are not many moments like this in my lfe any more! Anna & Sarah are both good eaters and sleepers but during the day they very rarely choose to sleep at the same time, especially in the afternoons, so it is pretty exhausting and very difficult to get the housework done!  
Will be back later, if I get the chance, going to make the cheese sauce whill all is quiet!


----------



## Myla

Hi everybody

Liz - sounds like you have your hands full, in a good way   

Anya and bubblicous -glad your are doing ok

AFM - sort of half-organised for the trip, and I have a list so hopefully will not forget too many things.  Sent all my info on tests & previous treatment to Serum, so will see what comes out of that. Also decided to go for the 'yuk test' (having menstrual blood tested for hidden chlamydia) - I spare you the TMI. Was glad to find that Easyjet flies to Athens a few times  a week during the winter. 

Mx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi

So sorry everyone for last nights post,  I honestly did plan to write more but the quiet period was too good an opportunity to miss

Anya - So glad to hear Alsha is stll putting on weight at a healthy rate, I CAN'T BELIEVE SHE IS 5 MONTHS OLD!!!!!!  Where has the time gone, I think you have done a fantastic job with breastfeeding, you should be very proud of yourself!! 

Myla - So glad to hear you are feelng more positive about tx and meeting up the friends in Athens will be lovely! Hope everything goes well with your trip!It sounds lke you have had a lot of organising to do!

Bubblcious - Hope the decorating is going well.  I am looking forward to the baby massage classes, but I will have to find a wlling helper!  i haven't actually watched the programme yet, i have more or less forgotten what a tv looks like at the moment  im so busy all the time but i recorded it.i found it very interesting what you said about the sibblngs though as i am adopted & have no desire to find my birth parents, if anyone was to contact me on the other hand i think i would be quite curious about brothers and sisters that i may have.

AFM - As you probably guessed from my post yesterday its all go and non stop at the moment.  The girls are now 6 weeks old which means i can drive again which is great!  We had our 6 week check up with the gp on wed, all was fine with the girls, anna is almost 9 pounds now and Sarah is almost 8 pounds.  Sarah was amazing last night, she took a bottle just after 7 and didn't need another one until 5am this morning, could a full nights sleep be somewhere close?  I hope so!

liz
xx


----------



## Myla

Hi everybody


Wow it's quiet here!   I thought I missed lots whilst I was travelling! 


Finally arrived in Austria yesterday after the 1750 Miles road trip - so now we are hear for 8 or 9 days before doing it all again the other way. Overall it wasnt too bad. Stayed over with various people and had a lovely time with my cousin and her 3 daughters who are close to my age, in Germany. We hadn't seen each other for about 25 years. Now feeling a bit lost for where to start sorting things here. We had already started packing stuff we want to take, back in June, but our system must have been chaotic as I haven't a clue what is what   


Whilst I was travelling my menstrual blood was travelling too and I got the results for the hidden chlamydia test yesterday and it was positive! Which means going on antibiotics for 25 days when we are back, and more for me whilst cycling (which will be delayed due to this). Have got mixed feelings, on the one hand it's a nuisance on the other hand it's the first time something was found that could explain some of the trouble with conceiving, so I'm also feeling relief.


Mx


----------



## bubblicous

myla - glad youve safely arrived and hope your having a nice time in austria , sorry to hear you test came back positive but at least now it can be sorted though pain in the bum that it will delay your tx 


liz - how are you??  how are your gorgeous girls bet your glad to be driving again 


anya - how is alishia how is her feeding and weight doing 


nessie - if your reading hope your well   


afm - well all is good here R jumperoo arrived on monday omg its fab he just loves it not that he jumps in it yet cant wait to see his reaction when he gets really going with that his highchair came too (mothercare managed to deliver in less than a week result   ) so now he sits in that whilst we eat as he was getting annoyed in his bouncy chair as he was down low he seems much happier high up though. 
He also has a huge fascination with watching us eat he literally watches everything you do i spoke to mw at bf today about it to see if she thought hes looking for food (as i really didnt want to wean until 6months so thought id ask) and she suggested i give him a spoon to play with which we did and he had a ball chewing on the wee empty spoon she also suggested giving him a sippy cup with some ebm in it so he can play with that too so will need to go buy him a cup 
hes not showing any signs of wanting food just this weird food watching so fingers crossed he will wait till as close to 6 months as possible 


my baby walking group is doing well weve had 2 walks now and the 3rd is tomorrow so looking forward to that im actually thinking on getting a new pram more of a walkers buggy thinking maybe the nipper 360 but im not sure after all we paid over £500 for the one we have at the moment and ive not used it long enough to justify getting a new one maybe i will wait a little longer and then get one dh is gonna love me 


girls are doing really well too at the mo c has been picked to play the cornet in the school band so she is chuffed to bits k is trying out for woodwind so we will wait and see how she goes 


dh is off on holiday this week so were planning on taking r swimming tomorrow for the 1st time we wanted to go without the girls incase he doesnt like it as it would be a shame to take them to the pool and he starts screaming so we need to leave so this way we can see how he does and if he likes it we can all go next time 


well i best go get some sleep im knacked alot at the mo i have a blood test on thu to check my iron level as the tiredness and dizzyness is getting worse 


hugs to you all


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone,

Haven't been on here for ages, sorry, it has just been all go. DH brother & wife have been to fort to visit for a week and my parents were here for half a week, its been non stop but nice to have the company and the help.  Anna gave us her 1st proper smile on Thursday, it was just georgeous!   Went out for dinner last night my parents did the babysitting, it was nice but I missed the girls, was only out for about 2 1/2 hours   my mum & I took the twins back to raigmore on Thursday, Sarah had to have a hip scan as she was breech after week 35 but im pleased to say everything was fine.  We gave all our tiny baby grows to SCBU as a thankyou for the care the girls were given when they were there.  We then went to the ward I was in to say hello and it was nice to see some of the midwives again.

Myla - Hope you are having or have had a successful trip and im sure the antbotics will do the trick and you will be able to have your next tx in no time.

Anya - Has Alisha finally got over her colic?

Bubblicious - great to hear Ruaridh is doing well, hope you feel better soon

have to go, sarah is wanting her milk!


----------



## bubblicous

liz - glad you had a nice meal out, how did sarahs scan go and thats brilliant anna gave you a proper smile i love getting smiles 


everyone else - how are you all 


afm - all is good there dh and i went out last night for a lovely meal for our anniversary we had a lovely time thats us been married 5 years its went so quickly i can remember it like it was yesterday 
r and the girls are all doing great another busy week ahead 


hugs to you all


----------



## anyamac

Hi GIRLS! Been hectic here as we've had visitors. 
Glad you're all well. 

Yes, ALISHA finally seems to be over her colic. It's only taken 5 months lol. Her teething seems to be more manageable so far. 
She is constantly trying to get on to her feet and is really enjoying her solids now. 
We actually now have solid poos for the first time. Still combi feeding bm and c&g. 

Got a really handy gadget called a beaba Babycook. It's a wee baby food processor which steams, blends and cooks the food all in one container. So easy to use and only one container to clean afterwards. Love experimenting with it. They r expensive but still fetch about £60 second hand and saves £££ on buying jars and pouches of stuff. Also your in control of the ingredients. 

Totally excited as we have finally agreed on a date for her baptism. 22nd July next year. 
Had to be in the summer holidays as my brother and his wife are teachers. Gonna be great to have the whole family here together for the first time since we got married over 13 years ago lol. 

Bubs, how is RUARIDH liking the JUMPEROO? My friend offered to sell me hers and the spin and bounce zebra for a bargain price. Hoping to get it next wk. 
The 3 of us are heading to INVERNESS next week. 
Wednesday till SATURDAY. Staying at my cuz. Bring on some retail therapy...although by the time we've packed the travel cot and all of ALISHA's stuff the car will be full lol. 
X


----------



## bubblicous

anya - ruaridh loves it but his fav thing at the moment is rolling hes now worked out that he can get places doing it need eyes on the back of my head now    have fun in inverness and enjoy your shopping dh and i were just planning our dec trip i cant wait 


liz - how are you and the twins getting on 


myla - how are you doing


afm - well im very nervous tonight my new toddler group opens tomorrow another girl and i decided to set one up as the waiting lists for the others here are ridiculously long its madness, we only sorted out premises last wednesday and started taking names then and we were full by the thursday and now we have a waiting list of 11 people and thats without us really advertising 
really hope it all goes well if it does were hoping to start a second session 


ruaridh is doing great loves rolling (something neither of the girls really did) its amazing how far he can get doing it he got stuck under the table today and i only turned my back to pick up the phone so cant take my eyes off him 


girls are both great looking forward to the school holidays only one more week to go 
we have parents night tomorrow night.  Charys is on the pupil council so shes got to be at the school early to welcome the parents as they come in she just loves it 


well hugs to you all hope your all well


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone,

I am also thinking of buying a jumperoo.  How old will the twins need to be before they can use it?

Anya - Delighted to hear Alisha is over the colic.  Love the sound of the babycook.  Will definatly look it up on the internet.  Hope you have a wonderful time in Inverness, I am down at my parents at the moment and also plan to have a day of retail therapy in Edinburgh.

Bubblicious - Good luck with your toddler group, well done for setting it up in such a short space of time.  I am sure it will be very much appreciated, I am really enjoying the one I go to in fort, everyone is so friendly and its great meeting other mums.  The only problem is it is on at a time the twins are usually asleep so they often miss out on all the fun  Hope the girls have a fab holiday!

Myla - Are you home from your trip yet?  Hope you had a nice time meeting up with lots of friends


AFM - Anna and Sarah are both smiling and interacting and are great fun at the moment.  Waiting to hear when baby massage is going to start, looking forward to that.  At my parents at the moment while some DIY is happening at home.  Parents are a huge help, lovely being here.  Must go, someone is waking upstairs, think it is sarah.

Take care
Liz


----------



## Myla

Hi everybody


Glad we are all doing well.

Came back from the mega trip Sunday night. It wasn't as bad as 3851 miles sound, because we had plenty of stops but it was still good to be back home. Of course as soon as we arrived it started raining like mad. And here I was last week moaning about the heat in Germany and Holland   


Had a weird 22 day cycle last week (what's that all about). Booked my flight to Athens for 30 Oct - consultation at Serum on 31st and if needed hysto on 1st Nov and flying back the same day. Bit hectic but there are only flights from Ed to Athens and back every other day and can't really afford to stay 4 nights. Still wondering if I should have hysto anyway. Sigh, wished I wasn't so struggling with decisions all the time.


GP prescribed us the ABs for the Hidden C, whichw as a relief, but not started taking them. Probably will start the 25 days at the weekend


Mx


----------



## bubblicous

afternoon ladies


Liz - Ruaridh has had his for a few weeks now and he likes to go in it and play with all the bits but hes not quite worked out that he can jump in it and make it move.  One of the ladies in my bf group put her lo in his when he was 11 weeks old it says 6 months but most babies i think would be ready before then it just depends on their head control and how up right they can stay with little support they dont have to be able to sit on their own but if when on your knee they can sit well with little support then id say thats fine.  Baby massage is great fun we loved it sadly its now stopped we only got 5 sessions    


myla - strange short cycle has that happened before thats great you got your anti bs and your got your appointments booked good luck glad you  had a nice break away 


afm - well toddlers was a huge success i really enjoyed it and so did everyone else it seems were hoping to start a 2nd session after the ocober break


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone,  

Just a quick hello while  I  have a very rare quiet moment!

Myla - Glad u had a successful trip, and you have the 1st trip to Athens planned

Anya - Hope you are having a fab time in Inverness and hope there is enough room in the car for all your 
shopping  

Bubblcious - Great to hear ur toddler group went well, hope the girls are enjoyng there october break!

AFM - Not much to report, had a lovely rest at my parents house last week!  Had a very enjoyable morning today, met up with a lady who also has twin girls they are 15 months,my Health visitor put me in touch with her, we went for a walk and then went into a cafe for lunch. Amazingly while we were there a couple came into the cafe and they had twin boys! Three sets of twins all at once in a very small cafe in fort! Unbelievable really!

I better go, Anna is sleeping & Sarah is watching tom & jerry on the tv, but I  think she has had enough!  One of my childhood favourites!  Its me who's watching it really!!!!!  

Bye for now
Liz
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone, 

 Is it just me or do you all get fed up of the rain too?  There was a break in the weather yesterday so I suggested to DH that we go 4 a walk.  By the time we got to the canal the rain was terential  Anna & Sarah stayed dry but we were soaked through!  

Anna & Sarah are 3 months old today!  

Anya - How was your trp to Inverness?

Myla - You'll soon be on your travels again?  You do lead a busy life  

Bubblicious - Hope the rain is not spoiling the girls holiday too much!

Have a nice day everyone

Liz


----------



## Myla

Hi everybody


Yes the A9 is becoming quite familiar to me again. Came back from Dundee yesterday where we put a bed into the flat so we can try to rent it out. Was quite nice to have some urban life but I wished it had been weekdays because I hate it when all the shops and everywhere is swamped.


Looks like I may have to reschedule the Athens trip a bit - when I planned it I was optimistic that after a short cycle the next one would surely not be much longer than average, so I timed it all for that, but now I didn't get a LH surge until day 16 so look like it may be a longer cycle. Which mean I would be there too early to have any tests    Going two days later may sort it but with easyjet it's close to 40 Euros change fee per flight. And ironically if I had booked for two days later it would have been cheaper originally. What a pain    


And yes rain rain rain - up here it's torrential and monsoon like and there was thunder and lightening tonight. We were thinking about maybe grabbing a week in the sun before Christmas but we can't really afford where it's really warm and not sure I want to sit somewhere semi-warm for all the money we would spend. Maybe we should just crank the stove up, put some more lightbulbs in and pretend its summer   


Mx


----------



## bubblicous

Myla - that's a bit of a pain your going to have to change your flights typical eh I really hope it all goes well when you get to Athens 

Liz- 3 months wow where did that time go the rain isn't fun at all is it 

Afm - well I decided to come home to my mum and dads for a week so we left on the overnight boat on Friday night.  Were having a lovely time apart from the rain  going home on Sunday looking forward to it as I'm missing dh like mad but it's nice that the kids are getting to see everyone here 
Hugs to you all


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone,

myla - Sorry to hear you had to change your flghts, tx is so unpredictable   Never mind, the change will make your trip much more worthwhile!

Anya - how are you & Alsha?

Bubblicous  - Glad you are having a lovely time at your parents

AFM  - Anna & Sarah both enjoyed 1st baby massage sesson yesterday.  looking forward to next week.  Was very impressed wth dh tonight.  I went out to an ivf support group, when i got home dh had bathed, changed & fed both Anna & Sarah  and Sarah was nearly asleep!
Wonderdad!    Will have to go out more often


----------



## anyamac

Hi girls
Just a quickie before I catch up with all your posts. 
My mum left today. So great having her here. Was may when i saw her last. 
All fine here. Alisha now over 6 months and enjoying her solids. Still bf first thing and last thing. 

Fill u all in tomorrow. 
X


----------



## bubblicous

Anya - that's great Alisha is enjoying her solids are u pureeing or finger fooding glad she's still taking her bfeeds too 

Liz - wow wee superdad there glad you enjoyed your baby massage class and ur wee evening out 

Myla - how are you getting on 

Nessie - thinking about you hope your well

Afm- well having a nice time at my parents house 3 sleeps until I'm home I can't wait all I want is a cuddle from dh this is the longest we've been apart in 7 years so I'm missing him like mad 
R is doing well we started weaning a good few weeks ago started with purees but were now going to finger foods as he's coping really well with them so will be doing more of them with a little purée 
He's also upped his bfeeds since I started weaning him not sure if that's right or not but hey ho it's ok with me I'm just chuffed feeding is still going strong that's almost 6 months now I'm now planning on feeding him until he decides he doesn't want it anymore 

Well hugs to you all x


----------



## nessiebro

hi girls,

hope everyone is well 

liz..... i am very impressed with your dh as well !!!!!  thanks for coming last nite, was great to have you there.

myla.... hope you are well and are getting on ok with your plans abroad

anya....cant believe alisha is on solids already......how did that happen !!!!  

bub.....your wee boy is growing up so fast as well eh. you will be glad to get home to your man, glad you have enjoyed your wee break tho

afm...well we are off to cyprus 2moro.....well manchester for a nite first then we fly out sun. its came round real quick for us, just like a minute ago we were planning it now its here!! there was a few scary moments last week when we thought we would have to cancel it as my TSH was way to high but the GRI never checked it once so i didnt know it was high.i upped my thyroxine to hopefully bring the levels down and so far it seems to have done the trick.....well its quite hard to say  whats actually happening coz im stimmin and you dont get an accurate results from anything wen you are on these drugs but the blood test yesterday showed that its come down a fair bit so we are chuffed with that. Everything else has went like clockwork....AF turning up on the day it should, drugs,injections,flights etc so now all we need is a BFP and it will be the perfect ending  

I will keep in touch and let you all know how we get on.
big hugs to you all   xx


----------



## bubblicous

nessie - wow that came round quick im guessing you will still be in cyprus just now sending you buckets of                               


everyone else how are you all 


afm - all is good here im now home and glad to be.  It was so nice seeing friedns and family but im so glad to be back missed dh like mad hes noticed a huge difference in ruaridh in just a week hes really becoming a little character now and a total and utter mummy's boy though how long that will last i dont know 


hope you are all well


----------



## Myla

nessiebro - thinking of you and good luck!   

bubblicous - greetings from Outer Mongolia to Outer Space    (that's an insider joke relating to our moans on ** about companies not wanting to deliver to the Highlands or Islands)! 

Beth - glad the girls like baby massage. Corwin never did which was a shame but then I think I never really got my act togehter doing it at the right time, so we always started off on the wrong foot or hand rather!

Anya - Alisha looks super cute. Glad she enjoys her food. It's amazing what Corwin packs away at 2. He's never been chubby but after meals he has a right Bierbauch. Looks like he's spent too much time at the Oktoberfest.

AFM - have rebooked flights to Athens for 6-8 Nov. Hysto on the 8th, followed by consultation and then heading to the airport for flight home. Bit of a packed day, but then the other option of going for preo-op tests Sunday night was even more complicated, so just have to hope it works out. Trying to convince DH that he'll be better off staying with friends in Edinburgh for those two nights when I'm away, rather than in Dundee. House full of toys (they have two kids) near a park, with some company, seems so much better than a third floor flat with no TV, no online, no green anywhere near if he's alone with DS & dog.  Being quite stressed about the hysto as I hate general anaesthetics.   

Mx


----------



## bubblicous

myla - outer space calling here    can you hear me there in outer mongolia     im actually not so annoyed today as our tesco happened to get the item i was trying to order in so i bought it there yay    excellent news you have your flights booked  hope the hysto goes ok 


everyone else - hope your all well


afm - well tomorrow is my toddlers group halloween party Ruaridhs costume hasnt arrived and im not a happy bunny    it was suppose to be sent special delivery on monday (i paid extra postage for this) it was suppose to arrive yesterday when i didnt i was sure it would come today but its not so last minute ive been lucky that ive managed to borrow something for him so instead of being yoda hes now going to be a pumpkin 
i put money on it that the yoda costume turns up after the party tomorrow 


sending you all hugs


----------



## nessiebro

hello from sunny cyprus!!!!!!!!!   

hope everyone is well and enjoying the wet weather back home......hee hee hee
it has been gorgeous out here since we got here so we are happy!!!! ( and sunburnt too  )

we got EC on wed and i got 7 eggs, 5 of which fertilised and the Dr decided to go for a 3 day transfer because she said it was too risky to leave till 5 day as we only had a small amount of embies so i got my ET today. 
i didnt know how many embies had made it to day 3 until i was lying on the theatre table and they told me one had stopped growing so that left us with 4 .....so ......cover your ears if you are easily shocked but i got all 4 put back !!!!!!!!! 

we are more than happy with their decision to put them all back, their normal procedure over here is 3 back so that would have meant throwing one away as there is no point freezing one embryo so i have got 3x grade 1 8 cells and 1x grade 2 (not sure how many cells the grade 2 one was but it was growing a bit slower than the other 3) so im now PUPO again !!!!!  

the clinic have been great in every way, there is a wee issue with the language barrier but its not that bad that it becomes an issue and they are so laid back which is a bit weird at first but now that we are getting used to it, we love it and are both so glad we came here for tx, whether it works or not, we have no regrets.

the hotel is lovely as well,a bit quiet as the tourist season is pretty much over now, but 99% of all the other people that are staying here are having tx as well so its like a huge big fertility cult at breakfast time !!!  its great, we have got to know some great people here who are all having tx.you dont feel like the odd one out!.

we fly home wednesday and have a night in manchester before getting the train to glasgow on thur then a few hours in glasgow before headin on home to rainy fort william so will be a long day thur 

sorry theres no personals, hope you are all well.......babies and all!!!
take care and get all your legs and fingers and arms and anything else that you can cross....crossed for us !!!!!   

love
michelle xxx


----------



## Myla

Michelle - congratulations on being PUPO! Fully understand and support he decision to have 4 back and I'd do the same! 


Having all fingers crossed for you!   


Mx


----------



## nessiebro

Aw thanks Myla.........heres hoping eh!!!!!!

hope things are going to plan for you, im sorry i havent had time to read back yet but will do wen i get home 

xx


----------



## bubblicous

nessie - wow my eyes almost popped out my head there i totally understand why you did it though and tbh i think i would have done the same 
when we had our tx at the gcrm they tried so hard to get me to only put 1 back (we had 3 ) i was admit to have 2 back i actually said to them i would have all 3 if they would have let me as i felt awful about one being thrown away the dr was toatlly shocked when i told her id take all 3 if i was allowed she was like eh no way 
I have everything crossed for you  when is your otd the hotel sounds nice too especially when your pretty much all there for the same reason hope you have a nice trip home and huge congrats on being pupo 4x over 


myla - outer space calling outer mongolia do you read me    nopt long to go now how you feeling   


anya - hope you and your pretty lady are doing well 


liz - how are you and the twins


afm - all is good here the girls are back at school on monday yay they are getting a little bored now so back to normal im missing my wee structed days (how sad) but at least that way i can keep track on the days of the week    when its the holidays i get all confused
hoping for a nice day tomorrow so we can go for a nice coastal walk


----------



## Bethliz

Michelle- Huge congratulatons for beng pupo many times!!!!When is your otd date?  Hope you enjoy your last few days in cyprus, it will be nice to have some tme to relax, Sending u lots of   and keeping everything crossed for you

bubblicious - Did ruaridhs halloween costume arrive in time?  Im sure he looked really cute whatever costume he wore!  

Myla- Good luck for your trip to athens, hope you get lots of positive advice

Anya - Glad you had a lovely time with your mum, great to hear Alisha is enjoying her solids

Afm - not much news, thinking of going to inverness next week, looking forward to my mum & dad coming to visit in 2 weeks  time & then DH parents coming the week after, busy, busy, busy!


----------



## nessiebro

hi girls,

thanks for all your kind words over my being many times pupo !!!!   

the clinic dont actually give you a set date to test but i know myself wen i should be clear from the hcg booster so im gonna give myself 2 weeks from ET then test......ive never made it to acutally peeing on a home test, AF has always shown up before OTD so im not gonna be overlly fixated on it......as it stands at the min i am pregnant until proven otherwise and that is the way im gonna keep thinking about it till i need to think otherwise.....does that make sense!!!! 

it was well weird yesterday....after we had out ET, john and i and another couple who had just had their ET with 4 embies as well all went to the chemist to get our meds and we standing there in the shop and i said to Gill (the other couple) ......"Just think....as we stand here, we are potentially preggers with 8 babies between us" ....freaky or wot !!!!!! made me feel all warm and fuzzy inside !!!!!!     

anyway hope everyone is well...goin to sit in the shade now for a while before our dinner, after ET you are not,under any circumstances allowed to sunbathe or swim so theres a fair crowd of women in the shade whilst their hubbies are either swimming or lapping up the sun !!!!!!!! 

ill catch up wen i get home to sunny fort william

love
michelle xxxx


----------



## nessiebro

quick question for you ladies.....just to double check......wen you are taking the god awful pessaries after ET, you are told to lie down for 20mins after you put them in to let them melt, but do you have to lie down or is sitting down ok?
im ok with the lying down part just now but wen i get back to work i dont think i would get away with lying down in the canteen for 20mins !!!!  

xx


----------



## anyamac

Arrrrrrrrrgh finally got round to typing a big long post on my iPod and it kicked me off. Lost it all grrrrrrrrrr! 

Michelle, congrats on being PUPO. Hold on to that warm fuzzy feeling. Keep visualising those embies nestling in. All is crossed. 
Re pessaries I would recommend lying down for 20 minutes. That's the time it takes your body to absorb the hormones. If you don't it might fall out or you end up with really messy knickers. 
Best advice I was given was to use back door. Not nice but gets easier if you don't think about it. You're good to go immediately (with clenched cheeks lol) and no mess what so ever as long as you don't fart in the first 5 minutes lol. 

All is crossed for you. 

Afm, all great here. Brother and niece up for a weeks holiday. 
Alisha won 2nd prize in the village hall Halloween parade for her kitten costume, a box of chocolates!!!
She's still loving all her fruit and veg purees and also enjoys an occasional rice cracker. 

Had her swimming for the first time yesterday. She loved it. Giggled the whole 20 minutes we were in the water. Gonna try to take her once a week now. Staff were really helpful. 

She's also a wee racing driver in her car (baby walker) and keeps getting up to all sorts lol. 
One day she had recreated the Andrex puppy advert, but with kitchen roll instead if toilet roll lol. Another tine she managed to pull a packet if bonio dog biscuits off the shelf and was busy trying to get to the contents. 
Also had to move a few plants as she was tearing off the leaves and trying to eat them....

From sleeping through the night we're back to getting u about 4 times on average as she seems to roll on to her belly during the night and then wakes herself and us up vacates she can't get back on to her back. 
Mummy is tired lol! 

Today we have German playgroup again. Taking my 3yr old niece along today to show off her perfect German lol.  Then trick or treating with the two if them tonight. 

Right, gonna go and read back as I think I've missed loads. Just so hectic with all these visitors lol...,

Hugs x


----------



## anyamac

Eeeeek Michelle, just read back! Wow 4!!!! Praying all goes well and your "quadies" are busy fluffing the scatter cushions in Hotel Nessiebro for their 40wk stay. 

Myla all the best for Athens. Had to laugh about Corwins Bierbauch lol. 

Bubs, what kinda finger foods do you give Ruaridh? 

Liz, have you managed to set up your ******** yet? Would be lovely to see some more pics of the girls x


----------



## nessiebro

anya......ha ha ha you made me laugh out loud there......hotel nessiebro.........i like it !!!!!   
thanks for the tip on the pessaries and the back door, i have IBS so i dont know if that would cause me problems doing it that way or not?
xx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Michelle
Suppose u could give it a go.... If it starts causing problems just change to front door. 

I also had IBS in past but no problems since starting the rollercoaster. 

Remember to hold on to the fuzzy feeling....! Loads of positive vibes coming ur way! 
Hugs x


----------



## bubblicous

anya - your back door chat and the whole dont fart made me giggle infact i actually burst out laughing   .  Ive been giving him all diff finger foods as well as purees hes had these finger foods brocolli, carrots, cauliflower, rusks, the organic finger foods (tomato wheels, carrot fingers which look like wotsits and sweetcorn hoops) cucumber, cheese, melon, banana basically anything i can cut into finger pieces.  
I did want to do babyled weaning but he was needing solids no way i could have held him off so started on a few purees but i started finger food pretty quickly after because he was coping so well and now i do a mix of both because im worried he wont get enough with just finger foods 
Hope playgroup was good and well done alishia for winning the competition 


nessie - how are you feeling honey hope your havinga  nice relaxing time whilst your still away when are you back at work?


afm - well all is good here was out for lunch today with a couple of friends and ruaridhs friends was nice tomorrow our second session starts in our toddler group so fingers crossed it goes well


----------



## nessiebro

hiya girlies,

well that is me back at work 2mor      

i was coping very well with the 2ww until we got back and i seem to have gone into stress mode again  

i am listening to my zita west cd which tbh is actually quite calming.

i have been having all these different symptoms that ive never had before but 2 day i had some brown stuff, a wee bit on a pad and wen i wipe (sorry thats quite gross i know) so im now freakin out incase its over again......im thinking how can 4 of them not take!!!!!! i am 8dp 3dt and i am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo tempted to test and i have never been tempted in the past. 

i also have had a thumper of a headache for the last 3 days, got it day and nite,paracetomol just wont cut it so.......im getting blinkin impatient now.......does anyone have a crystal ball they could lend me?  

im so sorry for  the me me me post....not the best FF'er just now but i do send you all    and hope you are all well.
love
michelle


----------



## bubblicous

nessie - your brown stuff is really normal so dont worry im sending you     for your headache just make sure your taking paracetamol and drinking plenty of water it could be stress is could be early pregnancy as the hormones can cause headaches 
step away from the pee sticks or i shall come and take them away from you        


goodluck back at work tomorrow i have everything crossed for you and im thinking about you honey


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Michelle, I know its going to be really hard but I agree with Bubblicious - stay away from the pee sticks, you don't want to get a potentially false result, and also don't worry about the brown stuff, I think many people get it.  Sendng you lots of      
&   Hope to see you soon


Liz


----------



## nessiebro

Thanks girlies for the encouraging words....its so nice to know people care......even when you are talking about gross things like we do on here sometimes !!!   

Got through the first day back at work and surprisling enough i really enjoyed today. Laughed pretty much all of the day at our first aid course....lets hope no one actually needs saving as dont think we retained all that much info from all the laughing going on!!!   

It passed another day tho and happy nessiebro is way much better for my 4 little fellas!!!!  

It well cold tonight isnt it.I think the fire will be getting lite when DH gets home, i would lite it myslef but that would mean humphin coal in from outside and im far to fragile to be doing things like that !!!........god im loving being able to milk this, wot will i be like wen i do get preggers !!!!! Poor DH !!!   

Sorry im all about me again tonite.

I hope you are all good and keeping warm with your bubbas.
Love
Michelle xx


----------



## Myla

Hi everybody

nessiebro - have all fingers crossed for you!   

AFM - back from Athens yesterday evening after having hysteroscopy yesterday morning. I feel like a right globetrotter.   Unfortunately I felt a cold coming on when I flew out Sunday and by the time I was flying back yesterday it was in full swing, so now tissues are my best friend. DH and DS have it too so we are all miserable.

Hysto itself was ok, although I was a right bundle of nerves for the last week or so. Could just not relax about idea of deep sedation. Anyway, it all went ok and I saw a video of it afterwards - yukk. They cut out various bits and did  a light D&C. 

Then went to see Penny at Serum who is as nice as everybody says. She's convinced we may even conceive naturally now, but I find it hard to share her optimism on that. It feels like we were lucky once, so just can't believe it would happen again.

So I think we'll wait for this cycle to end and then try for two cylces and head out in the third. One problem is she likes to do a day 1/2 scan herself,  and then you can go back home for a few days and come back later on day 7 or so of stimms, but there are fewer flights in the winter and with the distances for me that's just not an option I think.

Michelle - remind me, did you have a scan at the beginning of your cycle at the Nuffield, to get an antral follicle count? If so were they quite accommodating in terms of coming in at short notice, and what was the cost?

Mx


----------



## nessiebro

hi myla,

gee you got a lot of travelling girl but it will be worth it tho eh  

like penny says....never say never....u might just get lucky again ,aw that would be the best news ever !!! 

yeh i got an antral follice scan the month before i started stimming, i got it on day 4 of my cycle and the scans are £100 each. nuffield are very accomodating, they will fit you in at short notice but they like a letter from your doctor telling them a wee bit about you, your treatment etcand what exactly serum want nuffield to do, get penny to quite specific in her letter.

i then got another scan the following month once i had started stimmin. i went on day 6 of my cycle for that scan.

hope this helps
michelle xx


----------



## bubblicous

nessie - how are you feeling?? im on tender hooks waiting to know your results so i cant imagine how your feeling right now    i still have everything crossed for you. Are you going to poas tomorrow or you going to wait for bloods on friday??


myla - never say never you never know thats great though it all went well and you will be back in the new year for some tx unless you get a wee xmas miracle 




sending you both hugs


----------



## Myla

Thanks for the info Michelle! That's good to know that they actually prefer to really know what they are supposed to be doing. Apparently Penny is really keen to know the size of follicles rather than just count, as she then tailors the mix of puregon/menopur accordingly and to the individual case. Which is why she is usually not keen on scans abroad as often they can't be bothered to look into much detail. 


Mx


----------



## nessiebro

myla my clinic in cyprus asked for the amount of follies on each ovarie, the size of each follie and the endo thickness.also to check if there was any cysts,polyp or fibroids and when Nuffield saw this they said that my clinic were being extremely thorough and they would never check the size of each follie but as it was on headed paper from my clinic and i was paying for the scan i got it so its best to take the letter with you. My clinic in cyprus faxed Nuffield a copy of the letter before i went so they knew in advance what they were doing( I took a copy of the letter with me as well just incase they had lost the original one)

i can send you a copy of my letters just so you know to to get from Penny if you want? I can email them to you if you want?
love
michelle xx


----------



## nessiebro

Hi all,

Just a quick update....we got our long awaited for   today!!!!!!! Still cant believe i am writing this after all this time!!!!
Sorry....cant think straight....im all over the place right now!!!!!   
Love
Michelle
xx


----------



## Myla

Congratulations Michelle! So happy for you! Just shows how persistence pays off! 


Taking it as a good omen that you inspired me to do tx abroad again too!


Mx


----------



## anyamac

Michelle omg omg so happy for you and dh!!!!! Nothing beats that feeling when the two lines appear apart from when you hold your baby!!!!
Enjoy the moment. It'll take a while to sink in properly.

Wow u might be mummy to 4!!!!! little ones...when's ur first scan? 

Hugs x


----------



## Bethliz

huge congratulations Michelle!!!!!!  Will post again later, have been in inverness all day and need to feed & bath the girls

Have a wonderful weekend, I'M  sure you will

Liz


----------



## nessiebro

aw thanks ladies for the congrats!!!!!  we are still not really taking it in tbh but i think thats the norm eh !!!!  

anyamac.....i dont think ill have 4 bubs.....geez oh that would be hard work eh   i go for my 2nd blood test on mon then i see my gp on tue so i will found out what happens next and hopefully my levels will be rising quite nicely by then!

my clinic said my levels (which were 265 by the way) are high for a single pg which indicates that the baby is developing well but that it is not really high enough for twins but we are more than happy with one baby...all we want is a healthy one, as the ladies on here want.

wot were all your hcg levels on your first blood test?

wot happens next?

talk about a head spin !!!!! Freaky date as well to find out ....11/11/11!!!!    

michelle xx


----------



## Myla

At least you'll never forget the date you found out, with that memorable 11/11/11   


I think if you have tx at a UK clinic they would do a scan at around 7 weeks but with treatment abroad it's pretty much dependant on your GP and the local Early Pregnancy Unit if they do you a scan. Your GP sounds supportive (some won't even do a hcg blood test on the nHS as it's not done for 'normal pregnancies) so maybe he would somehow manage to refer you for an early scan? From what I picked up from the Reprofit and Serum discussions many women have no choice but pay for a private scan if there is no 'problem' that justifies a EPU visit.


Mx


----------



## nessiebro

Thanks for that Myla. My GP is the best there ever is and im sure Bethliz will back me up on that !!!!!!

So you say i might get a scan at 7 weeks? I looked at the calculator on the home page of here and put in my date of EC and it says that im am 4 weeks and 2 days now so does that mean i will get a scan maybe in 3 weeks?

When can they detect a heartbeart?

God you guys are gonna be so sick of me soon with all my questions !!!   
x


----------



## Myla

Michelle - Anya and Liz will confirm when they had their scans but I know of a friend in Bristol who had her scan at 6 weeks-ish (two weeks after POAS - they don't do hcgs at her clinic), and saw a HB, which I think is pretty much the earliest they can reliably see one (although I think some have scans between 5 and 6 weeks and _may _see it). So yes, at 6-7 weeks, which is in about 2-3 weeks they should be able to confirm a HB (or more!) and also that it's all developing ok. 

Mx


----------



## anyamac

We had our first scan at 5wks, but that was due to me having the bleed. They scanned to confirm m/c but saw a sack with a wee bean, but no heartbeat. 
Then had to go for blood tests a few days apart to see if hormone levels were still rising, which they were!!!

Had our official first scan in Ninewells at 7 weeks I think. I'm sure the info is in my signature thingy. 
Took ages for us to be able to see the heart beat. So reassuring when you do!!!

Yes, you are 4 weeks pregnant btw! Weired isn't it lol?! So if you're lucky you'll see Nessie Beag then. 

So excited for u! Michelle, you are PREGNANT!!!!! Eeeeeek! 

Don't be afraid to ask silly questions. That's what we're here for. X


----------



## Bethliz

Hi ,

my computer is really playing up tonight so sorry for short post.  i had my 1st scan at 7 weeks but it was aberdeen who arranged that.  I don't think they can detect a heartbeat before that but i may be wrong.  I have little doubt that our gp will arrange a scan for you then.  I am so exctited for you!!!!   

liz


----------



## bubblicous

Nessie- huge huge huge congrats again honey my hcg level was done at 17 days past ovulation (ec) and it was 195 a few of the other ladies who have twinnes had hcg levels that were less than yours 
It's actually quiet a range that it can be main thing is though that it's a nice high healthy number

I had a scan at 7 weeks and saw a heartbeat was just amazing 

This is brilliant news so chuffed for you and ur dh x


----------



## nessiebro

hiya all,

thanks for all your lovely comments........OMG i will get a scan in 3 weeks time and hopefully be able to hear my baby's heartbeart!!!!!!! i know i will cry my eyes out.....im such a woose....ive been crying all day today in work, i had to tell my boss and my line manager and my boss.....who is male by the way said he was so pleased for us and we deserved it so much but he didnt want to keep talking to me about it as he was going to cry!!!!!! Awwwww......how sweet, when he said that i just burst out crying anyways!!!!!!  

liz......im hopefully going to see Dr smith next week, wot happens wen i go see her?does she just pass me onto to someone else? wot were you hcg levels liz on your first hcg?

bubs thans for your pm....its making me think now, wot if there is more than one!!! my clinic have convinced me there could only be one with my levels......?? any more that one is a bonus.

anya...you will be sorry you said to ask away with the silly questions!!!!! gorgeous pic of alisha btw  she v.yummy !!!

myla how are you hun? wots ur next move with your tx?

i cant stop smiling !!!!!  my sister texed me this morning and said she has been drreaming about me all nite and that i am having a girl......shes been a wee bit psychic in the past shes said things and we are all like....."yeh wotever" then it comes true so who knows !!!!!!

xx


----------



## Myla

Michelle - you better change that signature - it's full of    but really needs a   


AFM - I'm on HRT tablets at the moment (estrogen) to build up my lining after the hysto/D&C. That will affect the length of my current cycle, so need to see how long it is and then we'll make up our mind how many cycles to try naturally. Penny is convinced that's the way to go but I don't feel like waiting very long tbh. Athens get's more expensive to get to do and live at towards the spring and summer, and hotter too. Which I don't need, so I think we'll aim to go after 2 cycles of trying max. Once I know an approx timescale I'll email Penny re various issues (like the impossibility of travelling to Athens for a day 2 scan) and questions. 


Mx


----------



## nessiebro

myla im tryin to change my signature but its not working for me    
ill keep working on it !
x


----------



## Bethliz

hi

michelle - I saw gp on the day  got bfp.  We just had a chat and she said to come back and see her after 7 week scan which i did.  At that point she reffered me to the midwifes and i had my 1st appointment with them at week 13.  It should have been week 12 but they knew i was having a scan in aberdeen during week 12 so they wated till after that.  Im sure gp will arrange a 7 week scan for you and then take it from there.  Cant help at all with hsg levels im afraid, i wasn't told what they were even once during my pregnancy.  glad to see you managed to change your signature, keep smiling  

Hi to everyone else hope you are having a good weekend- myla -sounds like you have a good plan


----------



## Bethliz

hi everyone -

Michelle  - hows everything?  did  you get a scan organised?  It will be exciting to see how many babies!

Myla - Is it nice being home for a little while?

Anya - how are you and Alisha?

Bubblicious - Hope all is well with you and your lovely family

AFM - dh and I took Anna and Sarah swimming for the 1st time today, they both really enjoyed it which was lovely.  Definatly going to go again next week. 

Liz
x


----------



## nessiebro

Hi everyone,

hope everyone is keeping warm in this cold weather ?

liz.....i spoke with gp and she said that as i dont have a clinic  in the uk then i will have to wait to see the midwife and that is wen i will get my 1st scan so probably be about 10 weeks so thats only 5 weeks to wait. im hoping that wen the midwife phones me to arrange an appointment i will tell her ive not had a scan yet and maybe,just maybe, she might push me through a bit quicker !!  
we could get a private one ourself but its gonna b e trip to glasgow then the £100 odd to get the scan and it might only be another couple of weeks to wait anyway so .....

sounds like the girls had fun swimming today   were you on your own with them or was dh able to come?

myla sounds like you have a plan there and thats always a good feeling isnt it?  

anya...how are you and alisha getting on?

bubs......how is your lot getting on? are they gettin excited for xmas? 

well i got my 2nd hcg bloods back yesterday and they have gone from 265 to 1848....quite a big jump but there was 2 days inbetween so im glad its going in the right direction!!!

michelle xx


----------



## Myla

Michelle - when I was pregnant with DS the midwife got me an early scan at the EPU in Raigmore on the grounds that I was a nervous wreck (because of the long time it took to conceive) and when I was there they didn't seem to be too bothered that i had no better reason than needing reassurance.

However, the appointment doe the normal 'dating scan' I got was for past 12 weeks and then as I could not do that date (I had already booked a private nuchal scan as those have to be done before 14 weeks and it clashed with the dating scan) I got another appointment for 3 (!) weeks later.

Don't want to sound negative, but I just wouldn't want to rely 100% on NHS unless your midwife can really reassure you she can push you through early.

There is a place in Perth that does early scans for £25. It's the same distance than Glasgow I think from yours, but would save you at least a chunk for the scan itself. http://www.babyscanstudioperth.com/

Mx

/links


----------



## nessiebro

hi myla,

thanks for that  

hopefully i can convince the midwife to refer me to them then   i know wot u mean about relying in the nhs tho

i wont make anu decisions until i have a date for an appointment for the midwife then we will decided wot we want to do.....i might cave and got privately 

xx


----------



## anyamac

Michelle, sorry it's just a quickie. I agree with Myla. My friend had quite a few scans in Perth. They are fab. Also open at wkends. X


----------



## nessiebro

aw geez girls.....that place looks fab....i feel the caving happening all ready !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

wen is the earliest time you can detect a heartbeat?
x


----------



## Myla

From what I know it's around 6 weeks the earliest, but more reliably at around 7. So if there is travel & costs involved close to 7 weeks is probably a safer option.


Mx


----------



## nessiebro

great thanks myla, iwill speak to dp about wot we MIGHT do !!!!!  

xx


----------



## Myla

Combine it with Christmas shopping? Oh no, that would wipe out any savings on the scan costs wouldn't it    


Mx


----------



## bubblicous

nessie - i have to agree with the others    You might not get to see your midwife until your 8 or 9 weeks up here they dont do booking until at least 9 weeks so the earliest she might get you in for a scan would be after that so maybe 10-11 weeks

the place in perth looks really good and £25 is an amazing price for what you are getting obviously you have to add in travel costs but i think id do it ooo im so excited for you 


they detected ruaridhs heart beat at 6+5 id say go between 7 & 8 weeks and the whole xmas shopping trip is a fab idea


----------



## bubblicous

plus your getting 20% off too if you book in nov or dec thats a fab deal


----------



## nessiebro

i just wanted to say sorry for taking over this whole thread just now but its good to talk to you all as you all have bubbies in the same kinda area so thanks for answering all my questions  

im gonna fone the place 2moro and see wot they say and then me and dp may just take a drive up there one weekend. we are not really doing xmas shopping this year except for the neices and nephews so they will all be real easy, money or vouchers...easy peasy !!!

i am 5 weeks today so would only have 2 more weeks to wait till 7 weeks !!!!! Yikes !!!!!

xx


----------



## bubblicous

nessie - dont apologise im so chuffed for you sweetie im looking forward to all the pregnancy chat over the next 8 months (can you tell im a little broody    )


----------



## nessiebro

blinkin heck bubs.....BROODY !!!!!!!! OMG does DH know this??
                    

xxxx


----------



## nessiebro

Evening ladies,

I spoke with that place in Perth about the scans today and he says you can detect a heartbeat at 5 weeks but i very much doubt that myself but that aside it sounds lovely and like bubs says its only £20 in Dec so im gonna try and get my shifts at work swapped and go in 3 weeks on sat.

I emailed my clinic my 2nd lot of hcg results and the Dr there reckons im having twins with my levels !!!! 

i dont wana get excited as one would be the best but 2........wow !!!! 

hope everyone is well. wot a turn in the weather eh. i love the cold fresh crisp days, not these damp dreary ones 

x


----------



## bubblicous

nessie - i think twinnies toooooo i cant wait to find out i have a feeling im about as excited as you are    it was a lovely day here nice and dry and crisp love it 


afm - all is good here i took my boy to get weighed today, he's a wopping 17lb 12oz nice and healthy.  We were at toddlers today normally Ruaridh loves it but he was a  little clingy today so he sat on my knew the whole time he did enjoy it just enjoyed it from my knee 


This afternoon he wouldnt let me put him down its amazing how much you can get done with one arm and carrying almost 18lbs of baby in the other   


well i best go sending you all hugs


----------



## nessiebro

hi ladies,

just a quickie.....i have booked my 1st scan for sat 3rd dec so i will be7 weeks and 3 days by then  
Thanks for the link to the place in perth myla,i cant wait.

spoke with my gp today and she said she has spoken to the midwife and they said they will see me about 8 weeks but wont scan me till 10weeks 

john is watching a scary movie and its freaking the life out of me so im trying to distract myself from it as i can feel my heart racing just watching it !!!!!!!!  

hope every one is well
michellex


----------



## bubblicous

Nessie - yay I can't wait to hear how ur scan goes.  What film is ur dh watching?


----------



## nessiebro

bubs its some stupid film called Vacancy!!!! its dead far fetched but it still scaried me !!!!   

i knew this would happen ...but we watch a scary movie then he falls alseep and im sitting here think "wot was that noise"   
x


----------



## nessiebro

nessiebro said:


> bubs its some stupid film called Vacancy!!!! its dead far fetched but it still scares me !!!!
> 
> i knew this would happen ...but we watch a scary movie then he falls alseep and im sitting here thinkin "wot was that noise"
> x


----------



## Bethliz

Morning,

Michelle - Great to hear you have booked a scan Mchelle, it will be so exciting!  

Bubblicious - Hope Ruaridh is back to his happy self, I'm sure he must have just been tired at toddlers the other day.  

Myla & Anya - Hope you are having a good weekend

AFM - Not much news really.  Its really frustrating, we had a great time swimming on wed, dh was with me as he had a week off.  We went to the hydrotherepy pool which was nice the warm. The problem is the hydrotherapy pool is not open at weekends which means dh won't be able to come with us very often and its going to be really difficult to take the girls on my own   I'll have to try and find a friend to come with me but I can't think of anyone at the moment.  Never mind Im sure ill work something out.  Going to go out for a nice long walk today.  

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend

liz x


----------



## nessiebro

hiya ladies,

hope everyone has had a great weekend?

starting with the stupid questions already .... got myself really upset over something quite stupid this evening.....dp has been telling people about our pg and i asked him not to tell folk, im just not wanting to tempt fate just now but people are asking him and he cant lie which i understand but for some reason it really upset me tonight and i got my knickers in a big twist about it(very hormonal...im blaming all the meds i am on !!!  ) and now my tummy is sore just above my knicker line and above my belly button....are these  fairly normal places to have kind of like crampy pains?

i no im sounding like a crazy deranged nutter ( dp would agree that i am    ) 

thanx 
big hugs
xxxx


----------



## bubblicous

nessie - its all normal honey i remember being in quiet a bit of pain with ruaridh alot of the time i thought my af was on its way its just everything growing and stretching and hormones too.  I can understand why you got upset at your dp i guess hes just excited and wanting to share the news maybe let him know again that you dont want people knowing at least until youve had your scan 


I accidently got outed on ** we had told only a few family members and close friends before our scan we had had 2 scans but still i didnt ewant to tell the world just yet i wanted to wait till the magic 12 weeks but i got outed at 9 weeks.  My friend had a weekly update on her ** about how pregnant she was i clicked on it to see the progress for my week ie what your baby is doing etc and once i read it i quickly deleted it however i didnt realsie that by clicking it i had clicked for weekly updates  so the following week whilst i was out the countdown thing popped up with my weekly update and let the all of my ** friends know i was 9 weeks pregnant dh was not pleased with me but by the time i logged on to discover it it already had 32 replies of congrats so the cat was out the bag   


liz - glad your enjoying swimming thats rubbish your dh wont be able to go to hydrotherapy with you much you would think they would open on the weekends for people who work.  How are  your girls getting on 


myla - how are you 


anya - hope you and your gorgeous girl are well 


afm - well its been a mad day in this house Ruaridh's tooth was causing lots of bother last night so he hardly slept longest he went was 1 hour so i had less
plus all night i felt awful like i was getting a uti in pain and irritated down below plus there was blood in my urine (not a good sign) 
so this morning i was shattered dd1 came through to tell me she felt awful her throat was really sore and she had a bit of a temp (not good) then dh woke up in agony hes done his back in and was having spasms 
so dh and dd1 each spent the day in bed felt so sorry for both of them i gutted the house, baked a cake and made soup all to keep my from crashing 
tonight im still sore so think i will need to go to gp in the morn hopefully dd1 will feel better she went to bed feeling pretty yucky and dh is out for the count (painkillers) 
so a nice busy weekend here plus ruaridhs teeth are still bothering him poor boy


----------



## Myla

hi everybody


Michelle - can't comment on pains (can't remember anything much from being pregnant   ). With re to sharing the news - it may be easier to not say anything if it's easy to get to a BFP, but I can imagine that with all the efforts involved and all the stress that builds up sharing early is maybe something that helps DP with all that built up tension! I'm sure in our case it would be me who can't keep shut, but then I'm also the one sharing with all and sundry about doing IVF. It's a double edged sword - on the one hand you get so much feedback you could do without, and when it's a BFN I could do without the pity, but I've been surrounded by people who think we have an 'easy' life so I want them to know this is not the case


AFM - well if you follow me on ** you know I had an accident prone day. Was late for logging in to work so rushed from bedroom to living room and slipped on the kitchen floor and hit the floor face & knee first (would have made a great youtube video). So not a good start to the day, followed by other minor accidents.  And had to do my annual accounts too, which made sad adding up.


Have it on my list to email Penny tomorrow just to update her and clarify a few points. I remember her saying that because my cycle lengths seem to alternate between longer one month and shorter the other she wouldn't want to do a SP on a short cycle, but I may have gotten that wrong (was just too woozy).


Anya - a shame its not easier to pop over to your german playgroup!   


Mx


----------



## anyamac

Michelle, I also had bad pains throughout with Alisha. Some days it felt like AF pain. Used to freak me all the time. Don't think I was ever able to truly relax and enjoy my pregnancy. Especially after having had the bleeds. 
Was told by mw that it's ur uterus and ligaments stretching (and goodness knows how many remnants are squatting in Hotel Nessie). U might have to expand a bit quicker ;-)! 

If ur worried phone the mw so they can reassure u. They might even offer u a wee scan to calm u down. 

Oh must dash Ali crying x


----------



## anyamac

Sorry that was tenants not remnants lol. Bloomin auto text on iPod x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi

Michelle-I had cramps from a very early stage, its difficult not to worry, but as everyone else has said, you're just stretching.  As for telling people, I told everyone who knew we were having tx at that time, but didn't tell anyone else until 12 weeks.  

Bubs - What a horrible weekend you have all had, hope you all make a very speedy recovery  

Myla - Poor you  hope you're not too sore and  you don't have any significant bruising

Anya - Hope you and Alisha have a fun week ahead

AFM - Not feeling great, pmt rearing its ugly head   but never mind, I'm meeting up with a friend for coffee later so I'm sure that will cheer me up.


----------



## Bethliz

hi everyone,

Michelle - great catching up with you the other night.  Anytime you fancy meetng up just give me a shout. just a week to go till your scan, so exciting  

bubs - hope your weekend is gong better than last week.

myla - how is everything, did u manage to get in touch wth the coordinator in athens?

Anya - whats the weather like with you?  it looked pretty wld on the forecast

tAFM -rying to find ways of passing the day in this attrosish weather   really feel lke getting into some serious cleaning but dh's brother is visiting so have to do some entertaining.  Am so fed up, been having af pains for a week now but no af,definatly on its way though,    just want to get it out of the way so i ll feel better.  trying to find eays of getting sarah to go to sleep between 7 & 8.  Any tips?


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone,
Its very quiet on here, hope everyones ok, missing you all  

liz
x


----------



## nessiebro

hi ladies,

hope everyone is surving in this horrendous weather !!!!!  

bubs....... you must be getting it bad over there?how are you and kids feeling now?hope you are all feeling a bit better just in time for santa to come!! 

anya.... same for you as well?  hope you guys arent getting cabin fever ! 

myla...... how are you and how is the plans coming along for your tx? did u get  penny to send you a letter over for your scan? 

liz........ hope you and the girls are good,minus the floods !!   would be great to come around one day and hang out with you all, i will try and sort it before xmas but saying that its not that far way is it !!!!  i will be in touch wen i have my shifts for the next few weeks. 

afm well im on the count down till sat when i get my 1st scan.  i know i keep asking you all to pray and you might not even be religious in any way    but say a wee prayer for me on sat that everything is as it should be !!! i have been getting all sorts of pains. goes from side to side and can be quite sore at times. the sickenss feeling is still there, havent actually been sick as yet but have been hanging over the loo a few times waiting for it but nothin happens (SORRY IF UR EATING....THATS QUITE GROSS) 

a new pain i have been getting tonight is a sharp kind of toothache throb pain in my pubic bone!!  sorry i dont think i described that very well did i     has anyone had this before?

sorry i did apologise in advance for all the "me"posts that would be happening since i got pg!!

i got some bad news on fri. my friend who i met whilst out in cyprus, she got her ET the same day as me, her and her DH as just so lovely and if anyone deserves to have kids together it is them. well we have been keeping in touch pretty much every day since we got home, you get a special connection with people who have had ivf dont you, well she went for a scan on fri as she has has a wee bit of spotting over the last few days so her dr sent her to the epu and they discovered that she has an ectopic pg  she was in theatre by 5pm on fri nite getting her tube out,(she had an ectopic 20years ago so only had one tube left).i feel totally devasted for them both.so sad  

anyway i am off to finish our tax return  ...not much fun !!!!!

take care
love
michelle xx


----------



## Myla

Hi everybody

Liz - can't really advise you on early bedtime. Corwin is a real night owl - he goes to bed at 9.30. Which some parents are horrified about, but then it suits as he's not getting up too early. And as I work from home that's just fine, gives me an hour in the morning to get through some stuff before he usually appears at about 8.30 or a bit earlier. 

Michelle - I'm not into prayers, but I'll have everything crossed for you!    We are flying to Seville on Saturday but there is Wifi in the apartment we are renting, so will check in for the news as soon as I can!!! 

So sad to hear about your friend. Hard enough to have a BFP snatched away, but to have an ectopic is extra tragic   

Anya - thanks for the tip with the German food place that you can order from. Not put one in but salivating ever you sent me the link on **!


Liz - get yourself onto **!    It's not for anything deep or involved and of course not for fertility talk, but at least you can keep up to date on the not so earth shattering events! 

AFM - got AF, which was late of course as I was taking estrogen and then progesterone after the hysto. Due to write to Penny at Serum and tell her about our plans to try for two cycles and then go for tx. And clarify a few things with her re protocol and scan etc. So no Michelle, not been in touch with Nuffield yet. I think I'll get that set up after New Year when we will have  a better idea on dates.  I was getting a bit worried about my strange alternating cycles (always one longer and one shorter) as I read somewhere that it can be a sign of approaching menopause, but then I found by pure chance some old charting notes from when I was 21-23 and even back then I had always one longer and one shorter cycle, with 2-3 days difference. So I don't think my menopause has been coming for 18 years now, so must be just the way it is for me.

Should really get sorted for our trip to Seville, but haven't even booked the car parking in Inverness yet. We are flying late Fri to Gatwick and then early on Sat to Seville. Have rented a flat with Wifi so I can still work, so won't be just a holiday, but the forecast says around 16 degreed and sunshine so that will be nice!

Mx


----------



## anyamac

Arrrrrrrrgh! 


I'm not ignoring u all, I've written a long post twice over two days and lost it each time!!!!!
X 

(testing.......)


----------



## anyamac

Right, gonna try to keep it short in case I lose it again. 

Liz, we found Alisha's  bedtimes fell in to place by themselves, but it took time. 

First it was about 11pm for ages, sleeping till 7am, then we found she was getting tired earlier and earlier...
Now she goes down about 7pm.  
Go with the flow as it'll just stress you if u force the issue. Enjoy cuddles time in the evening, keep things calm, maybe do some baby massage, soft music, lights low etc. 

Up until beginning of October Alisha used to sleep through most nights, but since then she's up sometimes up to 4x a night....(arrrgh).
We are putting it down to teething...

She's now spent 3 nights in her own room and things have started improving again. 
Still feeling a bit like a zombi though lol. 

Last night she slept from 7:00pm-4:45am!  Progress!!!! Unfortunately I have been awake since half two waiting for her to wake lol. Got up at 4:15 to check if monitor was still working and madam was breathing....lol! You can't win!


----------



## anyamac

Posting in installments....

Michelle, bet u can't wait till saturday(neither can we !!!!!). Up until then you'll probably keep worrying and will be aware of every twinge. I remember phoning the mw on numerous occasions as I was worried about pains down below. Every time I was told it was "growing pains"! 
I didn't relax till I was able to hold Alisha in my arms. 

It's just so different for us as it's been so much harder to get there. 

But yes, ur pains are normal....all ur ligaments and uterus stretching and your placenta forming. Then theres all the Hormons causing havock with body and mind....

Don't worry, we're here to help, and if in doubt phone me or gp for reassurance. 

Can't wait for ur news on sat xxx


----------



## anyamac

Myla, Bubs haven't forgotten about u. But sods law Alisha has pood and I need to change her lol. I'll try to post later xxx


----------



## Suejane2

Hi Bethliz . . . . thanks again from suggesting this thread and hope you other ladies do not mind me joining in. I'm on mainland, north of Inverness.

I recognise Nessiebro as she has just joined the July/August pregnancy thread  Nessibro! It's amazing the number of ladies having twins in July & August - have you checked out the HOF on page 1 of that site? [and possibly a few more since . . . WOW]

Need to read through the posts and check if I recognise anyone else, but I am off to Inverness for the day now . . . Vue and Jimmy Chungs! Good to do other things 'cos fertility & pregnancy has been taking up a lot of my waking thoughts . . . . . no surprise there eh? [I'll really try to stay out of Mothercare; well, maybe just a quick look?]

Hope to catch up with all your news later . . .

Suejane
xx


----------



## anyamac

Hi Suejane

Welcome!!! And congratulations on your BfP!

Totally jealous....Jimmy Chungs and shop!!!! Wish I was there lol. 
Have fun x


----------



## Bethliz

hi,

lovely to hear from you all again and im glad your all dong well. welcome suejane, glad you have come to join us and hope you have had a fab day out in inverness.

michelle - all you will ever hear in the early stages of pregnancy is that any pains you have are growing pains, i guess it must be true  , keeping everything crossed for you that saturday brings you much joy and happiness, and we are all excited to hear your news afterwards.

myla & Anya - thanks for shairng your experiences about bedtime.  Sarah is definatly a night owl like corwin.  She is usually quite happy and contented until about 9pm then gets fractious between 9 & 11 and drops off to sleep more often than not sometime within that time frame.  She doesn't get up till after 9 most mornings but im afraid that doesn't result in a long lie for me as Anna is up feelng bright & breezy around 7:30-8:00 most mornings  Hope you get a better nights sleep soon Anya!  

Bubs - how are you?  is the weather in orkney as bad as here?  i'm guessing it will be  

AFM - I know i need to enter the real world and use ******** more often!  I do have an account, just hardly ever use it.  please pm me your detals so i can find you and i will make a big effort.

liz
x


----------



## bubblicous

Hey all 

I really should be sleeping but I can't seem too (not good)

Liz - sent u a pm the weather here is just awful   it's grim

Sue - welcome to the thread hope you had a lovely trip to Inverness I'm just a tad jealous   was mothercare fun 

Anya - how is your gorgeous girl I loved the new photo of her you put on ** she's stunning

Myla - hope your ok honey and you have a lovely time away

Nessie - hey preggers   I'm so excited for you and your scan what are you doing after it you making a day of it I can't wait to hear how it goes I shall be logging in all sat waiting on an update 


Afm - well we've been pretty much house bound since fri as Ruaridh has an awful cold as do I though mines is clearing he's still gunky  
Tomorrow were heading to toddlers even though he's not 100% cause I'm in charge of the craft activity so have to go were making had and footprint calendars with lovely poems looking forward to it 

Well I guess I should go and try and get some sleep as I've an early start


----------



## nessiebro

hiya girlies,

hope every one is looking forward to their weekend! 

just a quick one from me tonight.
im going for my scan 2moro at 11am and i am bricking it !!!!    silly really but cant help it. 

bubs ....we would love to make a day of it up in perth but unfortunately we gotta get our morrison shop done then head home as its dp works xmas nite out in fort william 2moro nite so i gotta rush home get ready and get the war paint on  not much boogy-ing will be gettin done from me for fear of falling over in my high heels !!!!!! and thats me sober as well !!! 

i will try and get on here as soon as i can 2moro to let you all know how i get on but will have to wait till i get home as my stupid fone cant get onto to the internet !!#

big warm hugs to everyone on this cold nite

michelle xx


----------



## nessiebro

sue....sorry meant to say hi to you   and welcome to the thread

i read you went to babyscan perth for your scan as well, thats were i am going 2moro.

xxxxx


----------



## anyamac

Good luck Michelle!!!!!! Thinking of u. Hopefully tonight will be the perfect opportunity to kick ur high heels off and dance on the tables lol xxx


----------



## Bethliz

hi michelle- Wll be thinking of you all day, good luck  

Liz
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Everyone,

Michelle sent me a text earlier & has asked me to let you know she has one beautiful strong & big baby growing with a very strong heartbeat, which she saw and heard. the baby is at least 8 weeks. As you can imagine, she and DH are just over the moon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

      Well done Michelle!!!!


----------



## anyamac

Woohoo congratulations to u both!!!! So happy Hun. Also great news about heartbeat etc. 
Hugs x


----------



## bubblicous

michelle so chuffed for you and your dh your going to be a yummy mummy


----------



## Myla

Congratulations Michelle! So happy for you!   


Mx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi

Hope you have all had a good weekend  Michelle-I bet you're still smiling  

Can I ask a quick favour?  I copied a short video of anna & sarah on to my wall on ** from dhs wall, but as I am such a dunce on how ******** works, i am genuinly not sure if i have done it properly  So the next time you guys happen to be on ** can you have a quick look to see if you can see it & let me know.  Sorry to be such a pest!

Hope you are  all enjoying the snow if you have it!

liz 
x


----------



## Myla

Hi Liz


Did look on ** but can't see anything


Mx


----------



## nessiebro

hi all,

sorry for taking so long to get on here and update you all.

we didnt get back from perth till after 6pm last nite and had to be showered and dressed ready for dinner at 7pm so was a mega rush !!!!

anyway as liz has very kindly filled you all in, the scan was amazing !!  we seen the heartbeat as well as seeing it, wasnt expecting that for sure !! 167 beats per minute so was mega fast!! there is defo only one baby in there so as my Dr in cyprus said it must be a very healthy one. 

We got our first scan pictures which we will treasure forever 

anyway enuf of me rambling on...hope everyone is keeping warm in this cold winter we are now having!

liz.......wots ur surname and i will search for u on **?

hi to everyone else
xx


----------



## bubblicous

nessie - i am so chuffed for you you wouldnt believe it 


eveyone else - huge hugs


----------



## nessiebro

hiya girls,

hope you are all knuckling down in this horrendous weather?  

myla.... are you back your holidays yet? hope you had a nice time  

bubs and anya.......wots it like over were you guys are? are you cut off from the mainland? hope you are safe and warm  

liz......are you and the girls getting cabin fever up the hill?  got my shifts for work and i wont be able to catch up with you and the girls till after xmas now as the shifts are pretty manic till then. 

afm....i had my first midwife scan on tue. was only meant to take up to an hour, maybe not event that but i was in there for ages !!!! i can fair talk rubbish    !!!!

it turns out i am getting to see a consultant next wednesday along with my first nhs scan.  my 12 week scan was meant to be on 4th jan but she said that with xmas and new year being at the same time then theres a possibilty i might not get my scan before the 12 week mark so she wants to see me before then and there was a free space next week so......
im seeing the conultant as my sister has TB (ive not seen her since she was diagnosed with it and i got my bcg wen i was in school) and also my mum had blood clots in her lungs 6 years ago after an operation so i think they are just being cautious which is fine with me as its reassuring to know they are going to look after me.

i also got m flu jab on thur as well so hopefully that will fight off any bad demons !!  

we had to decide whether or not we wanted to have the screening for downs as well and after a lot of conversations with dp we have decided to go ahead and get the screening done, wot did you all decide to do for this test,did you have it?
so many decisions to make eh??

hope every one is well
xxx


----------



## Bethliz

hi everyone

michelle - Great to hear everything is going well, and lovely to hear you are going to get another scan so soon

Suejane - hope everything is going well

Bubs, Myla & Anya - hope your all surviving this wintery weather

AFM - happy memories today   It is exactly one year ago today I found out I was pregnant   At  the time I was sure that one lttle baby was on the way as i had terrible af pains during 2ww.  It is hard to believe that i  now have my 2 beautiful little girls who are 4 and a half months old!   I am so blessed!  This is going to be the best christmas ever  

Liz
x


----------



## Myla

Hi everybody


Back from our Seville holiday - it was fab - until the day we left blue sky & warm weather and just so perfectly timed when it was all snow & storms up here in scotland! Flew from Inverness via Gatwick, which was so much more relaxed than the usual treck to Edinburgh or Glasgow. We usually stay there in a hotel anyway before we go anywhere, as we never want to risk making it in time before a flight, so may as well stay at a London airport hotel. 


Michelle - glad to hear the NHS is working swiftly in your case! What Downs screening were you offered? In my case it was only a blood test at 16 weeks or so, so we paid to have a Nuchal Scan & bloodtest privately at 13 weeks. Our risk was very very low for my age, which was a great relief. I'm not sure if Highlands NHS now offers Nuchal Scans for everybody over a certain age, but if not I'd definitely go private for a more accurate test again.


AFM - in my first cycle of trying naturally after the hysto, so better get DH into the mood for some BD    I was pretty sure I wanted to do two natural cycles and then do tx in Athens, so not to waste the implantation cuts, but now that would only be 6-7 weeks away and I wonder if I should wait one more cycle. But then I know I may want to postpone not because of a really good reason, but because I want to avoid disappointment, which wouldn't be the right thing.    Dilemmas ....


Mx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi there,

Myla- glad you had a fab holiday, you certainly timed your trip well, avoidng all the storms!

Michelle - I was offered the translucency scan at 13 weeks but that was because the 16 week blood test would have been inconclusive with twins.  If the test had indicated a risk they wouldn't have known if t was affecting one twin or both.  I honestly don't know  what the usual practise is in fort.  Like myla the result was extremely low risk which was very reassuring.  

Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend

liz x


----------



## nessiebro

hiya ladies,

hope everyone is well and getting thru this horrendous weather !!!!


just a quickie from me 2nite as ive been on the laptop for ages and need to get my a into g and get dinner on before dp gets home from work!!!  

got my first nhs scan 2moro in fort william. we get a scan at 12 weeks to check for downs,(bu im getting it at 9 weeks coz of xmas) its the nuchal scan that myla and liz mentioned and alos they just check that everything is as it should be and give me my EDD. i am seeing the consultant as well to discuss my general health etc and the health of my family !!!!    i will be 9weeks 2moro. the only thing im a wee bit sad about is that i never got any sizes wen i went for my scan to perth so i have nothing to compare the growth 2moro to but hey ho....cant have everything can we!! as long as my bub is the size it should be then ill be one happy bunny !! 

take care everyone and i will update 2moro nite after work 
love
michelle xx


----------



## Myla

Good luck for tomorrow Michelle! It's good to get a scan but I would actually double check with them that they can do a nuchal scan that early - I thought 11+2 days is the earliest as otherwise they cannot see the things that needs to be checked. 


Also in case they date you much more than 9+3 (if you have a fast grower   ) argue your case that you know how far along you are because of the IVF! Otherwise if you go overdue by their EDD they'll be pushy with induction when you are actually NOT overdue. They dated me one week ahead although I had been to an ovarian scan so I knew I could not have conceived that early. Fortunately Corwin decided to come early anyway so it wasnt an issue 


Mx


----------



## nessiebro

myla thanks for the tip, iwill be ready for them!!!    

as for the nuchal scan,im not sure so will wait and see wot 2moro brings.

michelle x


----------



## Myla

Hi everybody
Michelle - hope everything was ok with your scan yesterday! Bit worried we haven't heard from you yet but I hope it just means you have a life away from this website.
AFM - Further complications on the IVF timings front - emailed Penny at Serum to confirm that we do not want to do tx in a short cycle (mine alternate between one long and one shorter), which she did. But the problem is I can't really tell if this one is short or long - with an LH surge on da6 13 it will be probably a 26 day cycle so that's longer than an average short cycle and shorter than an average long cycle! arrgggg. This should be a long one, because the one before the hysto was a long one. But then when I had the scan in Athens she said that looked like a long one - I was stupid not to do ov stick in that cycle! In the end it was 27 days which again is just too much in the middle to tell. So now I really don't know what to do. I don't want to go and do a cycle when it's 'wrong'. but I don't want to wait forever either to figure out when long/short is. And I don't feel I can't just do one at the drop of a hat, depending on how the next cycle works out. I guess I'd have some advance warning, based on the LH surge, but still, I'd much prefer to be organised and plan ahead and have it all lined up. Why can't these things never be easy?
Love to all
Mx


----------



## nessiebro

hiya girls,

myla........aw huni as if this is not hard enuf without all the extra hassle you have. i cant help you as im not sure how all that works but here is a hug for you   .i hope you can work out wot to do .

liz.......hope you are all organised for xmas now that you have 2extra wee people to buy for this year ! 

bubs..... how are things over on your side of the world? 

anya........hope you are your gorgeous girl areboth keeping well  

suejane......how is things going with you hun?  

sorry its taken me a while to post, yesterday was a long day !!

my scan was booked for 10.30am but i went in at 10am just incase they might take me early as i started work at 11.30am. my midwife told me wen she booked the scan that she would tell the sonographer that i needed to leave by 11.15am so i could get to work.....that was not meant to be as the scans were running hours behind!!! the midwife told me i would be best to phone work and tell them i would be late. 

anyways i got my scan and all is perfect !!   she dated me 8+5 and i worked it out to be 9 weeks so im 2 days ahead and her deilvery date is one day behind mine so we are on the same page !! 

as for the nuchal scan....myla you were right,it is way to early to do it just now,they will do it on my next scan in jan wen i will be 12 weeks.

wen she put the scanner on my belly it took about 5 or so secs then the baby started wriggling about and it was soooooooo clear on the screen, it was like watching tv.......i couldnt help myself and i burst out crying .......i tried to hold it in though for fear of my belly wobbling too much !!!!     i got to see the consultant as well, he was lovely and said he wants to see me in 4 weeks time wen i go back for my12 week scan and he will talk thru all my bloods and scan with me so im happy with that (think i will take the day off next time tho!  )

i eventually got to work an hour and quarter late so i had to stay later on to make upmy time so i never finished till10pm last nite!!!! was pretty knackered but a good knackered!!

wen did you ladies start wearing a maternity bra? my ) ) are huge now and i feel like im bursting out of my normal bra and i have read thats its best to get the proper support fairly soon ? is this too early tho to be wearing maternity stuff wen im only 9 weeks?

michelle xx


----------



## bubblicous

nessie - honey your entitlied to paid time off for appointments and you shouldnt have to make the time up and thats a law so next time dont worry about it your employer cant do anything about it and you shouldnt have to make the time up 
My (.)(.) got big quickly i wore maternity bras from about your stage and now 7 months on im still wearing feeding bras i dont own any normal bras anymore    once ruaridh stops feeling i will get to buy new ones    also by your stage i had a bloated feeling and couldnt wear normal jeans without one of those button extenders 


myla - sending you a huge hug sorry to hear about all the hassle your having 


liz - i cannot believe your twins are 4 and a half months old geewhizz its flying by 


anya - how are you 


afm - well all is good here ruaridh is 7 months    where did that come from and we have 2 teeth hes such a little charmer and smiler were off to the bookbug xmas party tomorrow so should be good fun singing lots of xmas songs 
was at my girls school concert this evening it was very good dd1 was in the choir and had a small solo and dd 2 was also in the choir and brass band it wa slovely seeing them on stage and ruaridh did so well as it was past bed time and he sat and watched all the boys and girls on stage without a whimper before flaking out on my knee


----------



## Suejane2

Hi ladies!

Lovely to read all your news and catch up on your thoughts and advice . . . . . . and thank you for asking after me when I have not been posting a lot recently.

I'm starting to feel better . . . MS seems to be fading, although I was never physically sick. Worried before, when I was NOT feeling queasy, but now I know I'm preggie, so quite happy to be feeling a bit better! My recent experience of the NT scan was as described by Myla. The measurement was 0.7mm. Actually, 0.8, 0.9 & 0.7, but sonographer decided that the 0.7 was the most accurate. Sonographer also claimed that she could not interpret results until the blood test results were know and that nasal bone presence or absence as an indicator of anything had been not proven . . . . . hmmmmmmm. Any views?

OH bought a heartbeat monitor and after a few attempts seems to know where to get the heartbeat. Not always, but when it does register it is showing 150- 154. It's wonderful! 

If I can get through the op and to January, things should be okay.

Suejane
xxx


----------



## nessiebro

suejane.... cant help on your NT scan asive not had mine yet but im sure one of the other girlies will be able to help you

bubs.......thanksfor your tip about my work and getting the time off for a scan.im going to speak to the personell manager on mon as thats not on and ive since found out that my manager has done this to other girls so shes getting a piece of my mind on mon !!!!  

quick question for you all.......i used the calendar on here to date myself and i put in the date of egg collection and it told me im 9 weeks and 4 days today but when i went for my scan last week she dated me 2 days behind me as she went on the date of my last period so today i checked again on here and put in the date of my last period and it came up with the same date as i got off the sonographer which is fine as its only 2days behind my date and 2 days is nothing really but the problem i have (and it may seem really silly to you) is that ive got medication that ive got to stop when im 10 weeks and more i stop when im 12 weeks so which date do i go with  do i go with her dates which mean i keep taking the meds for another 2 days or do i got with my dates based on my egg collection which mean i stop my first lot of meds on wed?

sorry if im confusing you all    .

thanks
michelle xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi all,

Suejane - Glad to hear MS is passing, hope you'll be able to enjoy a nice big christmas dinner as a result!  I'm afraid I can't help with scan results as I can't really remember what the measurements were, we were told the risk was so small they weren't even measurable, and we weren't given a blood test.  Perhaps myla might know more.  Sorry to hear you need to have an op, wishing you a very speedy recovery from that so you can enjoy your pregnancy in the new year.  

Michelle - My hunch would be to go on the sonographers date but  wouldn't worry to much whatever you decide as im sure 2 days difference either way will not make any difference to you or your baby's health.  What is your due date?  Can't wait to find out.

H to everyone else, going to have to come back later, both anna & sarah are screaming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Liz
xx


----------



## Myla

Suejane - unfortunately can't remember my nuchal scan measurements either. And the info I got went into my maternity file which stayed at Raigmore after birth of DS. We were also told that given the measurements even the bloods should not change the low risk, but then that was a private scan by a consultant so I guess there was no constraint about what he was 'supposed' to say.


Michelle - as it's just two days I'd go with taking them two longer. Just one of those things if something did happen you'd blame yourself for it later if you had taken them two days less and I'm sure they won't do harm for 2 more days. Out of interest - what is it you are taking until 10/12 weeks?


Mx


----------



## nessiebro

thanks for the thoughts on my "blue pills dilema"...i think i will just go with taking them the extra 2 days and be done with it!!!

myla....im taking cyclogest pessaries till 12 weeks and HRT tablets are the blue ones which i take till 10 weeks.

heres another question for you all....i did warn you i would be full of questions    im looking for ideas for pudding on xmas day, we normally have cheesecake but i dont think i can have this now can i because of the eggs? im getting all confused wth what is ok to eat and what is not ok to eat?

thanks,hope everyone one is well
xxx


----------



## Myla

Hi Michelle

Yes you are supposed to avoid anything with raw eggs.

Here is a list of what foods to be careful with (read through the whole list don't go just by the shortcuts at the top because for example with the peanuts the advice has changed, so unless you know you are allegic they are now ok):
http://www.nhs.uk/Planners/pregnancycareplanner/pages/Carewithfood.aspx

Interesting re the HRT tablets until 10 weeks, not heard of that before. Must be a Dogus special 

I'm still not sure if I should start taking the Mushrooms (cordyceps) that are the latest craze at Serum. Lots of ladies get them from somebody in Malaysia but I've already discarded that as too expensive. You can get a lighter version here, but I'm just not sure if I want to go down that route. It's not that I have issues with TCM, but after rattling with all sorts of supplements during my last cycle, and having worse results than before, that has really put me off taking anything. But then again - if I don't will I blame myself later?

Quite a few ladies (well 3) who had hysto around my time and did treatment straight afterwards now got a BFP, so now i think I was stupid to do it in November and not have treatment for a few months. I'm just feeling in a right muddle 

Mx

/links


----------



## benbeculagirl

Hi All

Wondering if I can join you.  On Dec/Jan Thread but was browsing and came across this thread too.

I am on Benbecula and currently on first cycle, very happy to be moving onto stimms after a slightly elongated downreg, currently on week 6   and going to Dundee for Tx

Hi Anya fancy seeing you here    

Hope everyone else is well and looking forward to Christmas, loving reading all the success stories here!

Ail xx


----------



## Myla

Hi Ail


Waving hello & welcome from the mainland (Lochinver)! Good luck for your current treatment.   


Mx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi

Welcome Ail, great to hear tx is moving on to stimulatng, good luck over the next few weeks, lets hope lots of good quality eggs develop

Hello to everyone else, I can't believe whats happening, Anna & Sarah are both having a nap at the same time!!!!!!!!!!!!   Must go and take full advantage, wrap up the last of the xmas presents and start cooking the tea, before they wake up, or I wake them up to take them swimming!  

Liz
x


----------



## Bethliz

hi all

Just want to wish everyone a merry xmas  & hope you all have a lovely day on Sunday

Bubs - Saw on ** poor Ruaridh has not been well. Hope he makes a very speedy recovery in time for Santa  

Anya - hope you have a very special 1st christmas with Alisha  

Myla - Hope you, DH and Corwin have a lovely xmas and look forward to next year when hopefully Corwin will become a big brother  

Michelle & Suejane - Look after yourselves & those little ones inside your tummy's  over the festive season

Ali - Hope you have a super xmas & keeping everything crossed tx goes well over the next few weeks

AFM - Away to pack up the car, going to parents house tomorrow for xmas, hope we can fit everything in  all the things we need for the twins, the presents, the dog, ourselves, Anna & Sarah!  Have waited for this 1st Christmas as a mummy for a very long time and I know it is going to be very special   

Have  a lovely time and hopefully many more dreams will come true in 2012  

Liz
xx


----------



## nessiebro

hi all,

hope you all had a lovely xmas and have recovered from all the eating !!!!!  i havent ha ha

the weather is shocking isnt it, i think i would rather snow to this wind and rain.

im back to work today as is dp so no rest for the wicked and ive got soooooo many xmas movies ive recorded and now im thinkin when am i goin to get the time to watch them!

if im not back on before then i hope you all have a magic new year and here is to a happy and healthy 2012 for us all 

michelle x


----------



## Myla

Hi everyody

Yes the weather - arggghhh. I've lived in the UK for nearly 13 years and 7 years of that in Scotland, but this is the first time that I really ask myself if I can endure that weather forever   

Not much news here - AF arrived on Christmnas eve, great present, not.

Which meant my cycle was 26 days so as expected can't tell if long or short. Don't feel now I should really expect to go cycle after this one, end of January. So I think it will be more end of Feb or in March. On the one hand that feels like extra waiting I don't want, but on the other hand going in a month seemed suddenly too soon anyway. So I guess I just have to go with the flow and find some PMA somewhere 

Off to Dumfriesshire for New Year, to see DH's granny and aunt&uncle.  Not having left the house much for days even a drive down the A9 sounds like a nice adventure - must be final stage cabin fever I suffer from   

Won't be online much Fri-Monday so wishing everybody a good New Year and great 2012!

Mx


----------



## benbeculagirl

Hi All, thanks for the lovely welcome

Hope everyone had a fab christmas and are looking forward to a great hogmanay 

I'm just packing, off to the mainland tomorrow (dundee)    that the boats will go - all cancelled today.  Baseline scan on Friday and then hopefully not back home till PUPO.
Luckily will be staying with family so plenty room to chill out (and do a bit of sale shopping).......

Ail xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi ya

Hi everyone hope you had a nice Christmas.  

Good luck Ail, hope everything goes well, keeping everything crossed for you that all goes smoothly and you will be PUPO very soon.  

Myla - Feb/Mar sounds  like a good time to plan your wee trip abroad for tx.  Plenty of time to prepare and you wont feel rushed.  

Hope everyone is healthy &  happy and  looking forward to the New Year.   

Liz
xx


----------



## Suejane2

Hi ladies . . . . . good to catch up on all your news. I'm in Raigmore until at least tomorrow, but hoping things will be okay. I am connected to the overhead t.v., telephone & internet console.   Happy Christmas and New Year to everyone!

Suejane
xxxx


----------



## nessiebro

suejane........i hope you are ok hun?? What did you get taken into hospital for pet?
big hugs to you and bub 
michelle
xxx

hi to everyone else


----------



## Suejane2

Thanks Michelle . . . . I'm home now thank you. It was for a cervical stitch, well stitches, to make sure my cervix doesn't open prematurely again. Don't worry - it is only because of my particular issues, it is not a usual thing. Like any invasive procedure, there is a risk - infection, general anaesthetic, miscarriage - but I was kept in for an extra day just to make sure the bleeding was stopping and I am pleased to say it has stopped. When the doctor scanned me in the bed to see if the baby was moving and if there was a heart beat [and there was] I started crying and the junior doctor doing the scan was a bit perplexed, because he had told me, and was showing me, everything was okay, but the moment was covered by my OH and midwife who said I was just a bit emotional.

Hmmm . . just a bit.

Hi again Bethliz . . . I hope 2012 is going to be the best year for you too. I hope everyone here has results they are looking for as we all go through 2012. Reading through the messages it does seem to be a time of positive thinking for everyone. Good luck Myla. Good luck Ail. And to Anya and Bubblicous & all of the other Highland [or islands] ladies. It's so good to be here.

Suejane
xxxxx


----------



## Bethliz

Happy New Year Everyone!!!!

Suejane - Delighted to hear you are home and you & buba are both fine. So glad they did a scan for you, it must have been so reasuring! Take it easy over the next few days & let everyone around you spoil you rotten! You deserve it! 

Hope everyone enjoyed hogmanay, We had a very quiet evening at home, I loved it, I couldn't have asked for anythng more.to spend time with my beautiful family. DD2,(by 1 minute!)Sarah, decided that one of my very last tasks of 2011 should be to change a dirty nappy! Almost missed the bells as a result!LOL. I didn't mind, in years gone by I would have done anything to have been doing that!

Myla & Ail - Good luck with tx in 2012, sending you lots of  for good luck

Mchelle & Suejane - Hope you both have healthy & happy pregnancies, & we look forward to celebrating two little bundles of joy later on in the year. 

Bubs - Enjoy your famly of five!

Anya - Hope you've now got eyes on the back of your head now that Alisha is on the move!

Liz
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi,

A little bit of advice please, we need to buy loads more bibs, starting solids is turning out to be a very messy buisness in this
house!!!!!!!!!!!!!   
Can anyone advise me as to the best kind to get? thinking of plastic ones but im sure ive heard someone say they are quite uncomfortable round the neck, has anyone here tried them?

Also poor anna did not get a good night sleep, sha has her 1st cold   She's coughing a lot & has a very snuffly nose.  We have some baby paracetamol which  I will give her, can anyone suggest anything else that will help, I'm guessing all the chemists will be shut until tomorrow.

liz
xx


----------



## Myla

Liz


Sitting with her in a steamed up bathroom may help with the stuffy nose - we used to do that with Corwin when he was little.


Mx


----------



## benbeculagirl

HAPPY NEW YEAR

Hi All

Quietest New Year ever for me this year. Contented myself with sniffing DH's dram and dreaming (dreaming of having one and dreaming of not being able to have one next year for other reasons, weird) Hope you all had great ones.......

In Dundee and my body seems to have decided to take its own sweet time for this Tx. 2nd Action Scan today and coming along slowly - EC on Friday. At least it means I get plenty of time to catch up with Friends and Family and a couple more days off work   And I'll also be around for big bro's 50th which I thought I might have to miss 

Ail xx


----------



## Bethliz

Good luck for friday Ail  

Since having the twins I think I have taken most things in my stride but today I will not deny has been quite a trial & this is how I feel!   
Anna had a very sleepless night last & bless her cotton socks, woke up smitten with the cold, and has just been miserable  She has wattery eyes, sniffly nose(can hardly breath thrrough it) a horrible cough & generally looks like rudolph,  Sarah has had a sore, red neck for weeks, we have been putting cream on it & it has been much better, almost gone, not today  All of a sudden its got 10 times worse for no apperent reason & I am quite worried it may get infected, I will definatly have to take her 2 the doctors to get a different cream but they of course dont open tlll wed. After cuddlng Anna for ages the wee lamb eventually dropped off to sleep when I realised Sarah needed a nappy change, the problem was she had more or less missed the nappy & I had to perform a striptese!   She has just dropped off in my arms as ! am writng this (look at the time 22.46!)  In amoungst all this DH has been painting the bathroom & between us we managed to cook xmas dinner number 2, which was a major undertaking I can assure you.The reason for this was we bought in loads of food just in case the weather was too bad for us to travel on xmas eve, of course it turned to be fine and the food needed eaten at some point!  To top everything off  our dog is in season right now so she really has the hump as we are not giving her  the freedom she is used to, to roam around the house for obvious reasons!  DH is out walkng her right now &  I know he will come home in a foul mood as it is pouring rain  I think I'll go to bed before he gets home  I really don't think I can cope with much more today  

Sorry everyone for this long rant  

Michelle - Good luck for scan on wed

Liz
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Myla - Thanks for the tip about the staemed up bathroom, will try that tomorrow


----------



## bubblicous

*suejane* - how are you now hope your resting plenty 

*benbeculagirl* - fingers crossed for your ec on friday sending lots of    grow follie vibes your way   

*bethliz* - karvol or olbas oil on a tissue in the room near her will help also baby nurofen she can have that as well as the paracetamol and i agree with myla a nice steamy room take her in the shower with you that will help and lots of liquids and cuddles hope she gets better soon

as for the bibs we have a couple of the plastic ones but i dont really like them i tend to just use the ones with the plastic backing yeah they stain and its hard to come out but really no one sees them apart form me and dh and if im out and about i make sure i have a stain free one with me 

*myla *- how are things with you

*anya *- hope you and your gorgeous little lady are well

*afm* -- well ruaridh is still not to well  hes had a viral infection for the past 11 days his temp is up and down and he is up and down with it hopefully he will be on the mend soon 
we had a nice xmas and new year, new year was quiet which i enjoyed as im not really into new year much more of a christmas person

sending you all a hug and happy new year to you all xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi all,

Just noticed on the central scotland board that one born every mnute starts again tonight.  Got to go teas ready!


----------



## Bethliz

hi again,

just watched obem- found it very emotional, the last few minutes of it brought back so many happy memories!   

Michelle/Suejane - Hope you are both keeping well, both at/past 12 weeks now, so reassuring  

Ail- hang on in there, friday's not far away, hopefully you'll be pupo very soon

Anya - how is everything with you?

Myla - How is your plan for athens coming along?
Bubs - So hope ruaridh feels better soon.  just noticed on ** how alike you and DD1 are!!!!!!!!!!!!!!(i think, might be DD2)I'm convinced that when she's a bit older you'll be mistaken for sisters!!!

afm - well things have been better since my challenging day earlier in the week.  Anna is still poorly but definatly been a bit cheerier today.  So far Sarah is not showng signs of catching Annas cold,    desperatly hoping it stays that way.

must go, sarah has just started crying

liz
xx


----------



## bubblicous

liz - its dd1 yeah its pretty scary how alike we are pics of me as a toddler young girl are just her.  Ruaridh isnt to bad now thankfully hope Anna gets better soon and Sarah doesnt catch it or if she does its not to bad 


afm - well Ruaridh is a bit better thankfully and tomorrow normality resumes girls go back to school and we have toddlers which im looking forward to.


Hope everyone is well


----------



## nessiebro

hiya girlies,

how is everyone?

bubs...... glad your wee man is feeling better now. hope the girls enjoy being back at school as much as you do ! 

liz...... i forgot all about OBEM the other nite but from wot ive heard, i think it was a blessing i missed it anyways.hope the girls are feeling a bit better now and are getting over the cold without passing around you all  

ali.....how did you get on today hun, you had your EC today didnt you? (hope ive not got my days mixed up ) 

suejane......are you home now?  hope you are relaxing with your feet and are feeling better  

anya....how are you and your little lady doing? 

myla......how are you pet? hope you are well. 

afm....well i went for my 12 week scan on wed which was my dating and NT scan. i got into trouble straight off as my bladder wasnt full enuf so got sent back to the waiting room to drink more and she said she would get me back in in 30mins......50mins later she takes me in and by this point im just about to burst then she tells me that my bladder is ...wait for it.......too full!!!!!!   she took the blame for it tho as she made me wait longer than she said she would but there was complications with another lady so i didnt mind at all.she told me to go pee which made me very happy   then we spent the next 35 mins trying to get my little monkey in the right position for her to get the measurements she needed. eventually she did and i get the results in 2 weeks.the rest of the scan she was very happy with and monkey is showing 12+2 and i had it to be 12 weeks bang on so baby is 2 days ahead which is great.
apart from that im dead tired all the time but the appetite had gone down a bit which is great. i take my last pessarie tonight ....whoo hoo    then i will be drug free.its so hard remembering what you have to take and when you have to take it !!!!

hope everyone has a great weekend,im working right thru now till nextweekend so its gonna be a long week!! 

michelle xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi

michelle - so glad everything is going well

Ail - Been thinking of you all day hope all went well  

Hello to everyone else, hope you all have a nice weekend  

AFM - I eventually caved into pressure last night & the girls spent their 1st night in their cots in their own room.  Good news, they slept 
well    Bad news, Mummy felt sad


----------



## benbeculagirl

Very happy this morning - 6 eggs collected and 5 fertilised overnight.  DH and I very pleased that a last massive hurdle is over and our eggs and sperm actually like each other!!!!!  Going for blast and 5dt on Wed.

For the rest of the day I have to pick up my delayed christmas pressie and go out with my brother for a massive Curry for his 50th.  Think its going to be a good day    

Congrats on being drug free Michelle

Hi to everyone else, hope you are well and have a good weekend.

Ail xxx


----------



## Bethliz

So happy for you Ail  Hope those embies continue to grow and you have some good quality blasts to choose from on wed    Hope you are able to enjoy yourself and relax until then  

Liz
xx


----------



## bubblicous

ali - excellent news fingers crossed your little embies grow grow grow 


liz - wow well done you ive still not been brave enough i have however started getting his room ready so far ive put up the lightshade and the curtains (not got far lol ) 


nessie - thats just excellent news so so chuffed for you 


afm - well all is good here having a quiet weekend as got a busy week ahead really chuffed today though that a friends hubby has agreed to pain a mural in Ruaridhs bedroom im so excited about it its going to be a mini building site i think with a digger and cement truck etc im so loving all the little boy things 


hugs


----------



## Myla

Hi everybody


Ail - good news that all is going well.


Michelle - great that you had your scan but a shame it was a bit complicated on the pee front   


AFM - not posting much at the moment as my moods are very temperamental. Got any Day 13 LH surge which indicates another 26 day cycle which means I'm non the wiser what month to go to Athens. Which most of the times makes me despair, at other times I just get so angry about all those complications. Also had bad thrush just around the time of BD, so it seems nothing is easy. 

Still searching for PMA too most of the time - sometime I manage but then it's other things that just knock me back. Heard from somebody we know that they have another baby in June.  They have two older boys and we met them last October all signs said that's their family done, so whether it was unexpected or a spur of the moment - didn't take them long to get a BFP. It's not that they don't deserve it, but it all seems so unfair sometimes when we struggle so much.  


Sorry for moaning, just one of those days. 
Mx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Myla,

Sorry to hear you are struggling a little at the moment, we've all been there and know how it feels, just hope our support helps a little, sending you lots of hugs  The only advice I can think of re length of cycle, best time to go to athens etc is, is it possible to speak to one of the doctors/consultants @ the clnic and see what their advice is? Or when you do decide to go is it worth considering buying a one way ticket then booking your flight home when you are there, incase tx is a little shorter/takes longer than expected(guessing this may turn out to be an expensive option though  ).Hope you are able to work out a  solution/make plans soon.

Hi to everyone else - hope you have all had a good weekend

AFM - Anna & Sarah had there 1st trip out sitting up in their prams today, until now they have been in carry cots or their car seats for short trips.I think they both found it very comfy and enjoyed being able to see out.  As Michelle knows I live at the top of a very steep hill so DH came with us and  did all the pushing on the way home  

Liz
x


----------



## Myla

Thanks for the hugs Liz.

The problem with the short cycles is that Serum says to avoid them for treatment if you do the protocol as it can be difficult to get the stimming right if things are naturally 'quicker' in such a short cycle, with your lead follicle more advanced. I don't think it necessarily means it would not work, otherwise women who only ever have short-ish cycles could never get a BFP, but I guess I want to get it all right so I'm desperate to do as told, but at the moment I just don;t have the evidence to tell me what to do.

Also finally had come to the conclusion I should take the chinese mushrooms that were recommended by Serum, only to read on the Serum thread that one woman who has taken them has now weird irregular cycles - so now I think Idon't want to add that to the mix   to make it even more complicated and maybe I should not take them

Glad you had a good outing 

Mx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi

Ail - hope everything has gone well for you today   

Myla - hope you are feelng a little cheerier,   the mushroom question is a tricky one? If you are finding it really difficult to work out best time for tx it does sound like they may make it even harder, which could be very frustrating  

Michelle - I think you may have had a consultant appointment  today.  If I'm right hope it went well

AFM - The inevitable has happened, Anna has more or less recovered from the cold, Sarah now has it  lol, i suppose its often going to be like that with twins


----------



## Myla

Ah Liz - that's always how it goes in families! Corwin had a cold and now I got it and we are just waiting for DH to be the next   


A bit cheerier although that cold now makes me cranky, so can't win can you! Trying to enjoy the little things - like some of you will have seen the photos of Corwin on ** making his first steps towards becoming a Michelin Star chef    It's good fun involving him in cooking and baking, we made muffins today, she he's progressing. Just wished I had not included cocoa and icing sugar as ingredients on our first attempt (on the day of DH cleaning the kitchen to perfection!), it was rather messy. 


Re the mushrooms- now more leaning towards not taking them, or rather for a shorter period. I read it increases your estrogen and my estrogen is messy anyway, so dont think I should temper with it much. 


Hope everybody is doing fine!


Mx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Myla -  I did see your photos of the masterchef in action!I meant to say to you in an earlier post that I literally had tears running down my face I laughed so much at Corwins comment about you looking like great grannie/or auntie Jean!   Hope you don't mind me asking, did you happen to see the short video of Anna & Sarah playing the keyboard?  The only reason I'm asking is I'm not sure if I put it on correctly.  I uploaded it from DHs wall and I'm not sure if by dong that only our mutual friends can see it or all my friends can see it!? I'm afraid 'm still a bit clueless when it  comes to **!  

I defnatly think you have made the right decison re mushrooms

Liz
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Oh blast, I've just realised I've missed OBEM - Did you watch it Bubs or did you follow DHs orders!!!


----------



## Myla

It was great GRANNY Jean - aged 87!   He is only forgiven because he told me yesterday (whilst giving me a 'bubble face' - a regular event when he has a bath) - 'mummy you are beautiful', although he may have meant that it was the enhancement of the bubbles that made me beautiful. Better not dwell on it!   


No can't see the video Liz! I think it's probably visible to mutual friends only unless the privacy settings on your DH's wall for that one upload are set to 'Friends of Friends'. 

Had to switch off OBEM because DH said the woman who kept screaming 'put him off'.   Not sure of what! Amazing how the other one popped it out though. She enjoyed the pool much more than I did.

Mx


----------



## benbeculagirl

Hi All

How are you all today?

ET for me, 1 Grade 1 on board and 2 to freeze  .  Bizarrely found myself really enjoying this though were delayed and hour as complications with girl before me so really desperate to pee by the time I was seen.  But docs and midwife a great laugh making it easier.  Rest of the day spent relaxing, planning the same for tomorrow then back home Fri.  Dh doing all the driving though.

Praying for a sticky one!


----------



## Bethliz

Fantastic news Ail, you are now PUPO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Everything crossed for you that you have a very sticky embie.  Take it easy on your   but try to lead as normal a life as possible, you'll drive yourself crackers if you don't!


Thanks for letting me know Myla about **.  I seriously had my suspicions that something was wrong when none of my friends hadn't even pressed like on it and the only comment was from a mutual friend.  I'll try and put it on again tomorrow.  Glad Corwin has made some more flattering comments since his howler last week  

Liz


----------



## nessiebro

whoo hoo ali...........PUPO !!!!! roll on your  and i hope it goes quickly for you hun. i will 2nd wot liz has said about trying to keep some kind of routine as you will go nuts and it also helps if you keep moving to help the supply of oxygen etc to flow just nicely to your womb and make it a very comfie place for your wee embie to move into for the next 9 months !!!!    

hi to everyone else 
xxxx


----------



## bubblicous

ali - congrats on being pupo     lots of happy implanting thought coming your way    


liz - well i haven't watched it yet    i sky +d it will hopefully get to see it at some point over the weekend i loved the video of the girls so cute


nessie - hope your keeping well   


myla - how are you getting on


afm - well been a tiring week and next week is worse as we have lots on we start sing and sign on Monday and mum and baby swimming lessons on Wednesday that's as well as the normal bookbug and 2 days of toddlers  busy busy i wonder when i will get time to do the house work   
sending you all hugs xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hello  

I'm in a complete state of shock and disbelief right now   Good habits at night must be catching Bubs!  We always have big problems getting Anna and Sarah to bed.  They usually spend their evenings, playing, dosing in and out of sleep, chatting but NEVER properly asleep.  Come between 9ish and 10ish they start to get grumpy and I usually spend AGES with them up stairs in a dark room until they finally drop off this can sometimes be as late as 11-11:30pm.  You name it/ I've tried it!, giving them bath and bottle a little later, changing the time I have given them solids to try and get them to bed earlier.  Since xmas its been a little less tiresome as the girls were given a lovely musical night toy with loads of lovely tunes/ at least 30 different tunes so Mummy doesn't go ga galistening to it like most baby musical toys!   It also projects a little movie on the ceiling, I'm sure some of you know what I'm talking about.  Anyway despite that the times have stayed roughly the same.  The only saving grace has been that when they do finally drop off, more often than not they sleep through the night until around 8 for Anna and 9 for Sarah.  That presents problems of its own when I have to get us all organised for parents and toddler groups and library sing songs for 10.30am  However tonight has been AMAZING!!!  I haven't done anything particularly different today but the girls have been asleep since about 7.30pm on a big chair we have in our sitting room.  I didn't bother to put them into their cots as I fully expected them to wake up, BUT THEY HAVEN'T.  It gets even better, I put them up to their cots about 30 mins ago and NEITHER OF THEM HAVE WOKEN UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  If we get all the way through the night ( I'm honestly not expecting to but we'll try some PMA to see if it will work  )  I'll let you know tomorrow, I will be truely astounded!!!!I think you might have gathered by now I'm in shock, it feels like it is such a breakthrough, even if it does only last one night! The dogs in a good mood, she's getting lots of TLC!

Sorry everyone for just a me post, thanks for all the lovely comments on our video on **, I could sit and watch that little clip all day,I love it so much!
Liz


----------



## bubblicous

liz - thats fantastic fingers and toes crossed its the start of things to come im afraid in my house it was a one night blip    Ruaridh was up twice last night and has already been up once tonight and at the moment is currently sleeping in his daddy's arms in our bed im hoping once he goes into his own room things will be different


----------



## Bethliz

Hi,
*Anna & Sarah/Going to slep/Part 2!* 
(Promise to make it shorter than part 1!!!!!Thank goodness I hear you all sigh in relief!  )

Well did they sleep all night last night, well sadly NO  But its not all bad news  
Sarah woke up around 3am but i was able to get her back to sleep in her cot after about 10 minutes with just a cuddle 
She woke up again about 5.15am and Anna woke up a few minutes later ( think this was the result of hearing sarah crying)
After a short while of trying cuddles they were both given a bottle and I did point out to DH at this point (who was a bit downhearted at being up so early) that everythng was really positive as to be fair to them they had slept the same length of time they usuaaly do) After their bottle they both went back to sleep  but hear's the bit i'm really annoyed with myself about  they went back to sleep in our bed, which i know i shouldn't have let happen without at least tryng to put them back in their cots first, I took the easy option which i shouldn't have done  However I think it was about 8:30/9am before they stirred again ! 

On the whole, a good night, definate progress!  Will we have a repeat performance tonight? Well put it this way we're already behind 
schedual  As 'm wrting this they are awake, they have been asleep but they woke up, looking quite dosey though so here's hoping it wont be to long before they are having sweet dreams  

Bubs - Good luck tonight with Ruaridh!

Hi to everyone else,  hope you are all having a good weekend

Liz
x


----------



## Bethliz

H everyone

Ail - How are you getting on?Week 1 of 2ww over, hope that little embie is snuggling in! 

Michelle & Suejane - Hope all is going well. R either of you begnning to feel your clothes gettng tight yet?

Myla - How are you?

Anya - Hope all is well.Looking forward to hearing from you soon

Bubs - Looks lke Ruaridh is comng on in leaps and bounds, one wee step away from standng up! Wow! I'm afraid our 7.30pm bedtme last week was definatly a fluke, it hasn't been repeated  oh well all we can do is keep trying! Just wish I could put my finger on what made them sleep that night, but can't work it out 

Think today is the day i am going to have to start having eyes on the back of my head







Anna turned right over from her back onto her tummy last night for the 1st time! She's done it again today so it wasn't just a flukeI am so proud of her, for a couple of reasons, everybody thinks Sarah will be the 1st to do most things but Anna has proved everyone wrong on this occasion! Not to be outdone Sarah can almost do it so I put her on her tummy today and she proceeded to do a 180 degree turn on her tummy.One minute she was facing the tv, the next minute she was facing me! I just get the feeling we're not too far away from being on the move! Although its going to be lovely i'm guessing its also when the trouble starts in some ways!


----------



## Bethliz

Hello  

Where is everyone?  Hope you are all well and have a nice weekend!  

liz


----------



## nessiebro

hiya all,

yeh it has been a bit quiet on here liz eh? the days just run into each other tho dont they and before you know it,its 10pm and im ready for bed.....wot am i gonna be like wen my little monkey arrives !!!  

liz did you get my tex about the support group next thur? would be good to see you if you can make it

hope everyone else is well


----------



## Myla

Hi everybody


Sorry for being quiet - swamped with work and been a bit miffed with my body that it's all so complicated.


Got AF 3 days ago and this cycle was 25 days - last was 26 so guess this was a short(er) one, so we could have gone for tx now (obviously not practical as nothing planned) or after the next two natural cycles. So that would take me to March. So better start planning


Fed up with the weather and having serious cabin fever, so much so that a shopping trip to Inverness (for food - not even something exciting) seems like the best thing ever!     


Mx


----------



## benbeculagirl

Hi All - Just a quick one, I'm afraid thats me out this time AF arrived 4:30 am spent the morning willing it to be a small bleed, but now heavy and with cramps to suit.  Will take test on Wed as requested, but guess there won't be any lining for anything to hold on to!!!  Gutted    , but glad to know we've at least got this far.  Am going to try and do Zita West, and move on in a couple of days and look forward to FET


----------



## Myla

So sorry to hear it didn't work!    Keeping fingers crossed for your FET sometime soon!


Mx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Ail,

So sorry to hear your news,   Take it easy for the next few days,  spend some time together with DH, and remember all the positives.  You're right you've done brilliantly to get this far, you know you can do it again, and you've got 2 wee frosties waitng for you when you are ready.  I never used the zita west CD but I've heard loys of good things about it.

Take care   

Liz

Myla - Hope you can make plans for March  

Liz


----------



## nessiebro

ali.....hun i am so sorry to hear this one didnt work for you. just take time to let your body recover and as you said you have your FET to concentrate on. i used the zita west on my last cycle and i was actually quite addicted to it tbh, she has a very calming way about her. take care hun and stay strong            xx

myla ...... geez you sound like you are having such a hard time of it right now missi, i hope you can start organising things soon         xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone.

I am one very proud Mummy, my wee girls are six months old today!


----------



## Bethliz

Hi everyone,

I now enjoy using ******** as much as anyone, as I'm sure many of you will have noticed   but I also very much enjoy the supportive and unique chat that we have on here so I hope some of you may come back and use this sight or thread a little more often.  I do appreciate you are all very busy ladies, as am I, so I'll understand completly if you feel unable to   


At the moment teething is exhausting!.  Sarah is not too bad but poor Anna is having a terrible time, especially at night.I feel very guilty that I am breaking the biggest rule in the book , don't take your babies into bed with you!  What can I do, Anna inevitably wakes up sarah if i try and sooth her in her room, the house is cold downstairs at night so its the only way of getting some rest!  using calpul, teething powders and bonjela, hope im not overdosing  the wee lamb!  Never mind,  all part of beng a mummy!

Liz
x


----------



## Myla

Hi everybody

Agree Liz that ** cannot replace the quality of dialogue here. I think why I haven't been posting recently has two reasons - trying to stay away from FF as I want to avoid the Serum thread (all the mix of emotions there just messes with my head) and the other reason is that I just cannot get into the treatment mindset at all. Still not talked to Serum about meds, scans, etc  Not settled on where to stay or booked anything.   And when I come here I cannot deny my procrastination. The other day I was thinking I wished I had it in me to give up. As it would save me so much hassle. I know I don't really want to give up the hope to have more children, but I just seem to have lost all ability to sort and plan and organise.

I know nobody here expects me to bouncy-happy but I'm tired of always moaning too.

Liz - hope the teething issues settle down. Don't beat yourself up about taking her to bed with you. It may be an issue later and you may regret it but at the moment if it's your best coping strategy then just go with the flow!

Michelle - hope bump is growing nicely!


Anya - is there anything left in your house!    Fascinated by how much stuff you are trying to sell! Hope Alisha got over the tummy trouble and that your nappies arrived in time. 

We've just toilet trained over the last two weeks. Pees are overall working ok, apart from the odd accident, and we had several poo successes, but it's obvious he is not keen to poo in the toilet.   

Mx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi myla,

You have so much to think about at the moment but one thing is very clear, you know in your heart you would like more children so the time will come when you will be able to focus fully  on the planning side of organising tx.  Perhaps the clinic wll be able to assist with acomodation etc I know the clinic michelle went to did, lets face it every little helps.  Take care  

I think we are all the same when we are on this sight, sometimes happy, sometimes sad, sometimes anxious etc and thats what makes this sight special, we understand more than most how the emotions of people can change so quickly as we all have something so unique in common.

Well done on the toilet training!  Can't say I'm looking forward to that!  

Anya - Just out of curiosity how did you discover Alisha is alergic to apricots?

Michelle - Will text you re directons

Bubs -Any joy with ring?  Is it poss Ruaridh got hold of it and hidden it?

Suejane - Hope you're keepng well

Ail - How are you hon?  

AFM - Poor anna was so white faced this morn, she looked exhausted, obviously teething taking its toll, she cheered up this afternoon though when we went out though!  I had a lovely phone call from a lady i met during one of my hospital stays during my pregnancy today. It was so lovely to hear from her and hear all about how her wee boy is getting on.

liz
x


----------



## bubblicous

liz - i had noticed you were using ** much more i love seeing photos of your gorgeous ladies hope the teething doesn't go to bad for you i cannot believe the girls are 6 months old its just flew in 


myla - does the clinic not help you finding accommodation i would have thought they would have     hugs to you you have so much on your plate 


anya - how is the gorgeous alisha doing?


nessie - hows bump did you find a maternity jacket?


benbe - sorry to hear about your bfn    sending you a huge hug i found the zita west brilliant though never managed to listen to the full thing as i always fell asleep i was so relaxed 


afm - all is good here were just so busy all the time i actually dont have a day in the house this week, tomorrow im looking after one of my friends little girl and taking her to toddlers whilst her mum and dad move house so i shall be sporting my boy in his sling and a baby in the pram will be like having twins for a few hours 


Ruaridh is just changing so much he now commando crawls and boy he can be fast  i have lost him a couple of times lol (left the room came back and hes not where he was) he love giving cuddles and kisses he says ta when you had him thing hes such a clever boy and hes just a joy 


the girls are doing really well both getting into more sports and working hard at school their off on holiday next week so looking forward to have them all at home for a day as normally the weekends were taking them here there and everywhere lol so will be nice to have a day with all 3 of my babies 


sending you all hugs xx


----------



## Myla

The problem isn't finding a place - the problem is my friend in Athens offered us to stay, but it's not really suitable. She's 45 mins aways from the clinic, she has a single and a double and would need to swap with us, her internet is crap and I will have to work whilst there. But I struggle to say no and just book somewhere else. I think it's because a) I don't want to sound ungrateful b) it would cost nothing or very little whilst an apartment is about £500/week c) she's in a nice suburban area near the sea which beats the Centre of Athens d) I know if I paid her a bit it would help her as she struggles as she's a civil servant and lost 40% of her income.  Wished I could just say all of that - we are not that close, so I think she's probably not be bothered, but I have a tendency to overcomplicate things    


LH surge today so have to get DH in the mood. All attempts to have a 'siesta' failed as he didn't feel like it. I made clear BD Is a MUST but what a struggle.   Surely he must see if we got a natural BFP it would be easier/cheaper etc


Mx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi,

Myla - Perhaps the easiest way of letting your friend know you would prefer to be elsewhere is going with the distance away from clinic line.  It wll be really important for you to feel relaxed as poss during tx so if your heart is telling you staying with your friend is not gong to feel right I think you should talk to her.  I'm sure you will find time to see her and catch up while out there, so I'm sure she will be happy with that.

Bubs - I'm sure you'll have a wonderful time next week with all three of your wonderful children at home.

Michelle - Looking forward to seeing you and bump tomorrow

Hi to everyone else  

Liz
x


----------



## nessiebro

hi girlies,

bubs......yes i eventually found a jacket online from ASOS so i just pray that it fits me now !!!  enjoy your time with ur 3 bubas off school and at home with you.

liz......was good to see you today and spend time with the girls, they grow so quickly eh?  

anya.....hows the house sale going?   you wont have much housework to do now that its all going  hows your gorgeous wee one? 

myla......huge hugs to you hun, its a real hard time you are going thru. hopefully you can make a decision on what to do and then you can look forward to the future.like liz said, usin the distance from the clinic line with ur friend then she wont be upset with that as im sure she will understand you want to make this trip as easy for you as possible.

suejane......how are you? long time no hear from you. hope you are keeping well and your bump is growing nicely.

ali.......how are you bearing up honey? lots of hugs and talking between you and your dh will help. have you decided wen you would like to try your FET? 

afm.....not much to report really here. just growing ....literally everywere but noticing it in my boobs the most....they are HUUUGGGGGEEEEE now and that is were i am having problems getting clothes on, not round my belly as i thought would be the case !!! i  have my 16 week appointment with my midwife next week (i will be 17+1 wen i see her) just the usual check up but she is gonna faint wen i go in with my big piece of paper on it with all my questions on it !! i got to write everything down these days as im sooooooo forgetfull  !  not feeling nearly as sick any more which is nice and i have a fair bit more energy so that is great as im out walking a bit more now and even managing swimming once a week too. still not tempted to buy anything just yet, dosnt seem real that I could be buying clothes for MY baby, not someone elses baby like i have always done in the past.

hugs to everyone 
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi

Michelle - Hope you are feeling better today honey  

Hope everyone has a nice weekend, after a lovely week we're back to rain, guessing most of you are in the same positon 

Sorry for the rest of this being a me post, just short of time but I'll come back later with personals

AFM - Had a bit of a tough week, teething, broken dishwasher, and 24 hour sickness bug(me, not the girls thankfully) + a few other minor things as well have all contributed to this but never mind I'm almost feeling back to my normal self so that will help, still got a broken dishwasher 
though









Quick question - As I was giving the girls their breakfast this morning it just jumped into my head. Weaning is gong really well, the girls are really enjoying their solds and I am tryng to give them solids 3 times a day now. Just wandering if I should be trying to introduce the idea of having a drink at the same time as food rather than just after. At the moment I am just giving them mlk in a bottle after each meal, aiming to take out the lunch time bottle when they seem ready. Should I try a tommy tippee cup. They can both cope with short spells of holding their bottles, Sarah can do it for a longer time than Anna. If I give them fluid while eating should it be milk, water or mild juice? Any advice much appreciated!

Hope you all have a great day, I need to plan a *DAY* out, without the twins. not that i want to leave them but the sooner DH has to look after them for a *whole* day the better. He is on an avelanch awareness course today. As I said above I've not been very well this week so his advice for me as he was gettng ready to go ths morning was, why don't you go to bed for a wee while this afternoon!!!!!!! *Men!!!!!!!!!!!*

Must go and plan todays menu! Does anyone ever find themselves thinkng somethings not quite right, the babies are fine dinng whle we're having beans on toast









Please accept my apologies for my terrible spelling - the i on my computer doesn't work very well, thats my excuse and I'm sticking to it









Liz


----------



## bubblicous

liz - i tend to give Ruaridh a drink of water with is meals well either water or water with a spot of Robinson sugar free in it and i mean a spot that you can eve see in the water.  He never usually drinks much mainly plays with it but it gets him used to the idea.  With the twins id do it at lunch and dinner to start and see how it goes also he holds the cup but not for long tends to be i have to help him if he actually wants a drink


----------



## Bethliz

Thanks Bubs!  Was planning on starting during lunch and dinner.  Does Ruaridh have any favourite grub?  My mums home made tattie soup is the girls favourite at the moment! They are enjoying quite a few of the things I am making for them as well, thankfully  

Liz
x


----------



## Myla

Liz, I honestly can't remember what we did    When we have another one I'll have forgotten it all probably!


But I'm pretty sure he always got a drink, water initially until we added water with a bit of fruitjuice etc


We did baby-led weaning, so mainly he ate what we had from a very early age, although with the odd Ella pouch or home-made puree thrown in (which if you are a fanatical baby-led weaner gets you shot, as does getting a spoon anywhere near your child). He's still really good at eating more or less everything, although I noticed he doens't like anything soft like mashed potatoes or quiche. That's probably the downside of not having him much of that when he's little - so he needs chunks   


Mx


----------



## benbeculagirl

Hey

Just popping in to say Hi.  Took a wee bit of time out after the BFN to get used to the idea and to get into a pos frame of mind for FET. Back and ready to go though we do still have our ups and downs.....

Hope you are all well.

Ail


----------



## bubblicous

liz - Ruaridh just loves food in general     he loves cheese, humus, lentil soup, macaroni cheese he eats whatever were having everything from mince and tatties to chicken curry and i normally freeze left overs fro him for lunches the only think i generally make for just him is annabell karmel popeye pasta sauce and broccoli and cauliflower cheese    
its great the girls are enjoying food its so much easier weaning when your participants are willing    


benbe - goodluck for y our fet when are you hoping to start 


myla - how are you 


afm - had a nice weekend went to K netball tournament yesterday which was fun then out to my sis in laws for dinner and today it was my neices birthday party Ruaridh enjoyed himself with all the big boys and girls (they were all 8 and over lol) he was dancing and everything and enjoyed a sausage roll aswell as birthday cake 
busy week again this week as always would love a day in the house to do housework but i dont seem to have the time


----------



## Bethliz

bubs - pasta is the one thing I can't get right for them when I blend it down its really grainy, anna doesn't take it at all, Sarah makes an effort but shows no real interest, can't blame them i dont like the taste either!  The other day I followed an anabel pasta recpe and was really excited that they would enjoy it, it was a disaster  I'm guessing its the type of pasta I'm using, I believe you can buy baby pasta, is that what you use?  

Ail - Good luck for fet


----------



## Bethliz

Myla - How on earth do you manage without a spoon in the early days?


----------



## Myla

Liz - it would be indeed a nightmare without a spoon! So when I got to that chapter in the baby led weaning bible that said no spoon until a baby can properly use it him/herself I thought no thanks, I'll not go by the bible and be a rebel    I don't think it has damaged Corwin. 


Mx


----------



## Bethliz

Sorry to be a pest, cooking for the girls and getting it right is becoming a bit of an obsession of mine at the moment,  I haven't been brave enough to even consider cookng meat for them yet!  They have had a few jars with meat in it, and my mums tattie soup has some boiling beef in it but where is the best place to start?

Liz 
x


----------



## Bethliz

Thanks Myla, phew   If I'm not suposed to be using a spoon then I am  getting it majorly wrong!  I think I'll just stick to plan A!


----------



## Myla

I'd really recommend giving them as much as possible of your food, including meat. The theory behind BLW is that if you feed them soft gooey mushy stuff for too long it will make it difficult for them to cope with lumpy food and bits. That way you also make sure you don't have to survive on emergency rations yourself    I don't know if there is anything on this approach here but there is a Baby-lead-weaning group on babycentre. Even if you don't go down that route it will still give you an idea what babies can cope with and what they usually like at that age.


Mx


----------



## bubblicous

liz - i used baby pasta once and it drove me nuts so tiny and annoying  by 6 months ruaridh was showing a real interest in chewing and finger food so i thought id try penne pasta and i cut it up as small as i could and that worked i also used spaghetti and chopped it up tiny too 
as for meat i started with beef mince i made him beef and tomato and he loved it it was a cow and gate recipe i got a free recipe book from them but i only made him his own meat dishes for a few days and then just started him on what we were eating 
but mince is a good one to start with cause its already in small pieces hope ive helped


----------



## Bethliz

Thanks bubs, what were you doing up at 2am in the morning?


----------



## Bethliz

Hi all
Both Anna and Sarah are asleep, they both dropped off around 9:15pm, just as they did a van alarm went off about 4 times, as you can imagine, I was furious    I stormed out the house knocked on 3 doors until I found out who to belonged to, composed myself and asked the gentleman very politely but firmly to do something about it!  I am quite proud of myself how well I composed myself after all the guy hadn't set it off on purpose!  Thankfully both the girls slept through it  , I honestly think I would have just about been in tears  if they haven't.

For the 1st time since Thursday I have had a meal this evening, that i have not felt sick after and it has actually lifted my energy levels, which I was in serious need of.  just mabey I might manage to do a few jobs around the house before I colapse in a heap!  Better go and do them otherwise I won't achieve this goal!

Thank you Myla and Bubs for all the cookng tips  

Mchelle- Hope you have fully recovered

Liz
xx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi

Just popping in to wish everyone a nice weekend  

Hope Mummies,Ruaridh, Corwin and Alisha have lots of fun flilled activities to look forward to

Hope Suejane and Michelle are blooming

Myla - Hope you are managing to plan a little towards your trip to athens when you feel the tme is going to be right  
Ail - Delighted to hear you are feeling better and are beginning to look forward towards FET, sending you   for good luck

AFM -Having had a very difficult, tough and exhausting week last week where so many things went wrong I just didn't know which way to turn, I am pleased to report this week has been miles better and I feel back on track and enjoying every precious moment I spend with my wonderful family

Liz
x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi 

Wanders shall never cease!  Its only 8.30pm and both the girls are asleep  

Forgot to mention, Sarah now officially has a tooth, she looks soooooooooooooo cute!  

Liz


----------



## bubblicous

liz - yay     How are you feeling after your hard week 


everyone else how are you 


afm - all is good here except i have the flu    well thats going by dh expertise i have lovely green gunk pouring out my nose    i ache all over my head ears and throat are killing me 
Ruaridh is good we moved him into his room last night     he managed 5 hours in it which is huge for him.  hes back in it tonight so lets see how we go tonight


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Bubs

Sorry to hear you are not feelig well, hope you make a very speedy recovery  

Delighted to hear Ruairidh had a good night   Hope you didn't feel too sad  

Didn't last, Anna and Sarah both woke up again   Asleep now though, hope they have sweet dreams


----------



## nessiebro

hi everyone,

its soooooooo quiet on here isnt these days.....its scary how busy everyone is !! 

liz.....a tooth already!!!! how did that happen? feels like it was only 2 mins ago you were foning me asking me to post on here that you had given birth to your 2 wee girls !!!!!!!! 

bubs ...... hope you are feeling better. just as well you have a doctor in the house to diagnose you illness!!!!   glad your wee boy is enjoying his own room.

anya, myla, ali, suejane......how are you all getting on ladies? 

afm.....well i have my 20 week scan next tue !!!!! yikes !!!!!!! ill be 19+1 then but it was either a few days early for the scan or 2 weeks too later so no question there which date i chose!

after we have the scan we might need to buy one wee baby thing to celebrate  there is a mothercare private event thingie happening the following sun up in inverness,invitation only so its closed to the public and i have my eye on a mothercare pram so i think we might need to go back up there and have a look at wots on offer.

wot should i be looking at buying just now ladies? i am thinking i would like a rocking crib for in my bedroom and a moses basket downstairs for during the day. we are not going to buy a cot just yet, will leave that for a few months before buying that.
apart from the pram, moses basket/crib..... wot other biggish things should i be looking at  getting? i honestly dont know were to start !! its all still very unreal tbh...i hope that shakes off soon and i can get into the swing of it! im scared for my bank card tho wen i do ....or should i say db's bankcard !!   

michelle xx


----------



## Myla

Hi everybody


Michelle - wow, how time flies!   I'd think about car seat too - and factor that into your pram decision, because you may want to rule in or out a travel system, where you can put the first carseat straight onto the pram base. That worked well for us - we had a Maxi-Cosi Mura 3 and the Maxi-cosi cabriofix cat seat and we mainly used that for the first few months although the Mura also had a carrycot, but it was just more practical to use the car seat when we were mobile.

Other than that have a think about bathing - I remember researching a dozen of options including what was trendy at the time (maybe still is) and looked like a bucket.   (which we did not get in the end)


Liz - thanks for moral support during cat crisis!


Bubs - OMG you sound sooooo busy! how do you do it all! 


AFM - AF arrived today, great VDay present. It was a long cycle (27 days) so seems I'm back on track although my worry of the month was a total lack of symptoms (barely any sore boobs).  Was getting a bit worried the last few days about the situation in Greece, but guess there is no point in getting agitated. Should be heading out there mid-March and still need to sort out baseline scan here (must get onto Nuffield). 


Mx


----------



## nessiebro

thanks myla. the pram that i am looking at comes with a car seat, rain cover and cozy toes so if we do get that it will be all together.

yeh i think i will get one of those bath/changing unit thingies so im not bending over all time.

any other suggestions greatly appreciated.
thanks
michelle x


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Michelle,



How exciting - 20 week scan next week, nearly half way there misses!!!  Don't buy the bucket bath, we did, SIL recommended it, biggest waste of money ever in my opinon, £15 for a big plastic bucket! I hated bathing the girls in it,  kitchen sink much better option!  The bucket is now being used to store some toys in the girls room, hoping the girls might be able to make a giant sandcastle with it one day  

Myla - Great to hear you are  now at the stage of planning your trip with a date in mind   I so love a happy ending, your wee cat is at home safe and sound!  I'm just a big softie, cried a few tears of joy when I heard your news  

Bubs - Great to DH is taking time off the look after the kds while you recooperarte, are the girls on there half term break?  Hope you feel better soon  

Hi everyone else, hope you are all well

Lix


----------



## Myla

Hi everybody


How are well all?


Well, I know from ** of course    but beyond that!


Anya - sorry to hear about the breakdown? is it fixed? 


Back from our 3 day mad dash all over Scotland. Including vet visit, dentist, car breakdown ...    Really tired now.


Making progress with the March plans although procrastinating on clicking some buttons as meds are sooooo expensive. I'm going to use a mix of Puregon and Menopur this time which seems to push the price up. May buy less Menopur to start with and top up in Athens if needed. Found ourselves a nice 2 bedroom apartment for 60 Euros a night. Still not told my friend though. Must really get on with it. And not feel guilty.


Love to all
Mx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Myla

Really pleased to hear you are making definate plans now, great news on appartment, don't worry, your friend will be fine and will understand completly.  When do you start taking meds?  Have a good feeling about this tx for you!!!!!!!!!!Keeping everything crossed  

Hope everyone else is fine

9:30pm two babies asleep!  Lets hope it stays that way until tomorrow morning!!!


----------



## Myla

Goodness it's quiet here   It's as well we have ** (Liz I really do enjoy our chats there and thanks for boosting my morale Sat morning).


Well I have started stimming yesterday. Bit of a hick up on Friday when I had my scan and there was a rogue 15mm follicle which def should not be there a day before AF. Was at the end of my tether as Penny at Serum was concerned too, but she called me after lunchtime Sat and gave me the go ahead for stimming.  She was really nice and caring and nearly made me cry.


Anyway, our housesitting (+ cat and dog) cousin is arriving today so I better get going on packing and other preparation.


Will keep you posted here. I have occasional temptations to post about IVF on ** - partly as I don't want people to think we are going on yet another 'holiday', but overall the problems with that would outweigh the benefits, so I guess I just live with the holiday envy


Mx


----------



## Bethliz

Hi Myla

I have basically given up posting on this thread as nobody else seems interested in keeping it alive, however I miss it too! The prob with ** is you have to write to people individually, it takes up loads more time but I think your right not to post publically about IVF!  I'm happy to chat to you any time we are on line together and I will keep checking here to see how you get on in Greese.  Glad you spoke to Penny, are you still planning on getting a blood test today?  

Apparently we could set up a private page on ** that we could all look at but nobody else can, I believe a lot of members on the aberdeen thread have done so, don't know if you guys are interested in doing so, I have no idea how its done so if anybody else is keen on this perhaps it is something we could consider!

Hope everyone is well, guessing you are, ** would suggest so anyway  

Liz
x


----------



## Myla

No blood test Liz - I asked the GP how long it would take to get it back and he said a working week normally or possibly by the end of this week! And as I got AF Saturday today would have been late anyway. So just have to hope the best


Mx


----------



## nessiebro

hi,

i agree with what you guys are saying that ** has taken over but i dont come onto FF anymore as there has been so much nastiness on other threads that i post on....not this one obviously as this one is lovely  ....but it because of that that i cant be bothered coming onto FF anymore which is a real shame but i certainly would be keen on the private ** page as i too dont want to discuss my ivf on there for everyone to read. As for setting it up...i havent got a scooby, i got invited to mine on there.

hope you are all well.

xxx


----------



## Myla

I'll look into the ** thing Michelle and Liz. Like Michelle when I wasn't posting much it had nothing to do with his thread, it was just I was avoiding the Serum thread because all the stories there really got me down (when it was lots of BFN) or made me gaga (when it was all good and I thought surely it must go wrong for somebody sometime soon and that would be me). 


If a group is just too complicated (but I think it will be ok) we could also just write group PMs on ** - I do that occasionally with a few ladies from a GCRM thread from another site, which has also gone dead.




Mx


----------

